# VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Magazin, Ausgabe Mai

*VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....​*
Scheinbar hat sich das Präsidium und der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF genötigt gesehen, die gegen einen eindeutigen Mitgliederbeschluss ausgesetzten Verhandlungen zur Fusion mit dem DAV nun wieder aufzunehmen. 

Nach durchlesen der Begründung auf den Seiten des VDSF-Bund hat es den Anschein, dass vor dem möglichen nächsten scheitern lassen der Verhandlungen diesmal wenigstens ein formaldemokratisch richtiger Weg beschritten werden soll.

Wer nämlich wiederum in dieser Begründung Dinge als Grundlage voraussetzt, welche nicht annähernd gegeben sind (siehe neben vielem anderen z. B. den Teil zur Satzung), der wird sich wohl nicht wundern, wenn man das nur als Versuch werten kann, die Fusion endgültig - nur diesmal formaldemokratisch legitimiert - scheitern zu lassen.

Vor allem im Hinblick darauf, dass Herr Mohnert gerade erst auf der Hauptversammlung des RhFV öffentlich im Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen aus dem jetzt aktuellen Schreiben zugeben hatte, dass es noch nie einen *gemeinsamen* Satzungsentwurf gegeben hat, da diese dann ja auch zur Abstimmung in den beiden Verbänden hätten vorgelegt werden können. Was aber noch nicht geschah.

Hier der Link:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/fusion-vdsf-dav5.html

Kommentieren werden wir das nach durchackern der Veröffentlichung in den kommenden Tagen- die so auch auf der Hauptversammlung des RhFV ausgelegt war zum mitnehmen....



Auch die folgenden Fragen sind sowohl nach den Veröffentlichungen zum aussetzen der Fusion wie auch jetzt mit der aktuellen Veröffentlichung des VDSF nicht beantwortet:

*
1.: *Stimmt es, dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF die Leute des VDSF der 12er-Kommission ohne Absprache/Abstimmung mit den Gremien des Verbandes und ohne vorherige Information sowohl der betroffenen VDSF-Funktionäre wie auch des DAV am Fischereitag in München abgesetzt hat?


*2.:* 
Stimmt es, dass bis zum 07.01. 2011 kein gemeinsamer Entwurf für eine Satzung vorlag, da diese von der 12er-Kommission ja laut Absprache zuerst noch hätte erarbeitet werden müssen?

*3.:*
Stimmt es, dass bei dem seit 07.01.2011 vorliegenden, gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf weiterhin unklare Punkte vorhanden waren?

3.1.:
Dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF nicht wollte, dass der Passus (sinngemäß) "dass jede Art waidgerechten Angelns gesichert werden soll" mit in die Satzung unter "Zweck des Verbandes" aufnehmen wollte?

3.2.:
Dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF nicht den vom Finanzamt Berlin vorgebenen Passus wollte, dass Präsidiumsmitglieder eine Dienstvertrag erhalten können? 


*Zur Geschichte der Fusionsverhandlungen:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203743
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206012
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209499
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Magazin, Ausgabe Mai

*Fakten:*
Unabhängig von den Äußerungen in den verschiedenen Veröffentlichungen von VDSF wie DAV bleibt folgendes als Fakten festzuhalten:

*1.: *
Es gab noch NIEMALS einen gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf, der von BEIDEN Seiten und deren Gremien so abgesegnet wurde.

1.1:
Es bleiben nach wie vor im aktuellst vorliegenden Entwurf der Satzung Diskussionspunkte, bei denen sich beide Seiten nicht einig sind. Hauptdiskussionspunkte sind dabei folgende

1.1.1.:
Der DAV wird keine Satzung akzeptieren, bei der nicht als Zweck des Verbandes auch ein Passus (sinngemäß) mit aufgeführt wird:
"Förderung aller Arten waidgerechten und nachhaltigen Angelns"

1.1.2.: 
Der VDSF wird keiner Satzung zustimmen die beinhaltet, dass Präsidiumsmitglieder auch einen Dienstvertrag beim Verband erhalten können (obwohl dieser Passus vom Finanzamt Berlin 1 so wegen Gemeinnützigkeit vorgegeben wurde).

*2.: *
Es gab noch nie einen Entwurf eines Verschmelzungsvertrages, der von BEIDEN Seiten und deren Gremien so abgesegnet wurde.

*3.:*
Es wurde von Seiten des DAV eindeutig klargestellt, dass es zwar wünschenswert wäre, die Fusion in der angestrebten Zeitschiene zu schaffen, dass dies aber immer den Inhalten untergerodnet sein müsse. 

*4.:*
Obwohl viele Landes/Regional/Kreisverbände des VDSF bzw. deren Vereine Traditions-, Gemeinschafts-, Königsangeln etc. durchführen, teilweise inkl. Wertung, Startgeld, Preise etc., will der VDSF VOR Verhandlungen festschreiben, dass Wertungsangeln zu verbieten seien.

*5.:*
Der VDSF will, dass weder über Verhandlungen, Personen noch Ergebnisse berichtet werden darf in der Öffentlichkeit. Die Angler sollen die Fusion ohne vorherige Information oder öffentliche Diskussion einfach schlucken.


Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Magazin, Ausgabe Mai


*Meinung/Kommentar*

Es ist ein Trauerspiel.

Sogenannte (formal)demokratisch legitimierte Vertreter der Anglerschaft (beider Verbände) sind nicht ansatzweise in der Lage, Fakten zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und im Interesse der Angler umzusetzen.

Die Bundesverbände (beide) sind nichts als das Sprachrohr der Landesverbände im Bund und Europa - und müssen dann auch teilweise den in den Landesverbänden ausgeheckten Unfug vertreten.

Obwohl sich alleine aus den Zahlen zeigt, dass das Angeln in Deutschland komplett überbürokratisch reglementiert ist, sind diese sogenannten "Interessenvertreter" der Angler nicht in der Lage, sich auf die einfachsten Dinge und Grundlagen der Angelei in Deutschland zu einigen.

Wenn in VDSF und DAV vielleicht gerade mal um die 800.000 Angler über ihre Vereine in den Verbänden zwangsrekrutiert wurden, es aber laut Allensbach über 5 Milllionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen gibt und laut Arlinghaus ca. 3 Millionen aktiver deutscher Angler -  von denen eben wegen der deutschen Bürokratie viele nur im Urlaub oder im benachbarten Ausland angeln gehen - ist dies ein klares Indiz dafür, was "Interessenvertreter" oder Verbände zu tun haben:
Bürokratische Hürden abschaffen, gesetzliche Restriktionen zurückbauen oder zumindst neue zu verhindern.

Und sowohl in der Gesellschaft wie in Politik und Medien klarmachen, was Angler für die Gesellschaft alles an Positivem tun - und zwar unabhängoig davon, ob es sich um organisierte oder nichtorganisierte Angler handelt. 

Beide sind ständig am Wasser und entdecken im Normalfall als erstes, wenn etwas nicht stimmt - jedenfalls lange vor den Schreibtischtätern der spendensammelnden Schützermafia.

Und Angler - ja, das könnten durchaus mehr sein, in diesem Fall auch gerade mehr nichtorganisierte!! - sind diejenigen, die kubikmeter- und tonnenweise jedes Jahr sowohl dier Hinterlassemnschaften der schwarzen Schafe unter den Anglern wie auch - und das ist der überwiegende Teil- den Wohlstandsmüll der Gesellschaft an den Gewässern wegräumen.

Angler haben dadurch, dass sie die Gewässer nutzen wollen ein klares Interesse am Schutz der Gewässer, an gesunden und breitgefächerten Fischbeständen, an einer intakten Natur. Im Gegensatz zur spendensammelnden Schützermafia geht es dabei Anglern allerdings wirklich um die Natur und eben nicht ums Spendengeschäft!!

Angler sind ein nicht wegzudenkender volkswirtschaftlicher Faktor. 

Wer sich Anglerinteressen auf die Fahnen schreibt, sollte auch daran denken. 

Denn wenn bürokratische Hemmnisse und gesetzliche Restriktionen verhindern, dass von den ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen nicht mehr als gerade mal ca. 1,8 Millionen in Deutschland angeln, der soll, kann und darf sich nicht beschweren, wenn die Angler bzw. das Angeln in Deutschland weder in Politik noch in Medien oder der Gesellschaft als wichtiger wirtschaftlicher Faktor erkannt wird.

Dass neben den ökologischen und ökonomischen Vorteilen gerade die Anglervereine vieles im sozialen Bereich tun und vor Ort anstossen, ist auch viel zu wenig präsent in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft.

Solange aber Vereine Verbänden angehören, für die Naturschutz wichtiger als das Angeln selber ist, solange braucht sich auch niemand zu wundern, wenn der Nachwuchs ausbleibt und sich nicht mehr organisiert bzw., nicht mehr willens ist, über die eigenen Interessen hinaus sich zu engagieren.

Wer als Jugendlicher Interesse am Angeln hat, aber in der Vereinsarbeit über die Medien - meist die regionalen Zeitungen - nur wahrnimmt, dass wieder einmal neue Nistkästen aufgehängt wurden, dass wieder einmal seltene Vögel, Hamster oder Kröten gezählt wurden, den wird man kaum dazu bekommen, sich als Angler zu zu engagieren.

Warum liest man da nichts übers Angeln? 

Über die Freude am Angeln, am Beutemachen, am verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur? 

Warum werden gemeinschaftliche Veranstaltungen - letztlich das Rückrat der Vereinsarbeit (sonst kann man ja auch alleine angeln gehen) - von manchen Verbänden geradezu kriminalsiert? 

Und das, obwohl dazu Urteile und rechtswissenschaftliche Aufsätze vorliegen, die eindeutig klarmachen, dass es viele Möglichkeiten gibt, Wertungs- oder Wett- oder Gemeinschafts- oder Traditionsfischen - auch und gerade mit zählen, wiegen und Messen der Beute sowie daraus resultierenden Rangfolge und auch mit Preisen - rechtssicher durchzuführen?

Und da gibt es dann tatsächlich "Interessenvertreter" der Angler, welche solche sinnlosen Beschränkungen für Angler nicht nur für richtig halten, sondern auch aktiv in der Lobbyarbeit in Gesetze giessen wollen.

Das gleiche gilt für rechtssicheres Zurücksetzen von Fischen, die Verwendung des Setzkeschers, den Zugang zum Angeln und, und, und....

Statt dessen geriert sich hier der VDSF wieder einmal als ein Verband, welcher laut eigener Veröffentlichung einstimmig (also mit Zustimmung aller Landes-, Regional- oder Kreisverbände sowie unter Zustimmung ALLER Funktionäre) beschlossen hat, dass es eine Fusionsverhandlung überhaupt nur geben kann, wenn solche Restriktionen vorher festsgeschrieben werden.

Und wir werden ja sehen, in wie weit sich da Landes- Regional- oder Kreisverbände oder Funktionäre des VDSF von dieser Sichtweise auch öffentlich lossagen werden.

In diesem Lichte betrachtet ist es auch kein Wunder, wenn keinerlei Reaktion oder Antwort auf unseren "Offenen Brief" kam.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211955

Dabei sollte und müsste doch für jeden klar und einsichtig sein, dass man das Angeln nur voranbringen kann, wenn man offensiv die Vorteile von Angeln und Anglern darstellt und daraus resultierend dann auch ableitet, dass man gegen jede gesetzliche Restriktion kämpfen müsste.

Ganz einfach also dafür:


> *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> Verbindlich darauf einzuwirken, dass in Übereinstimmung und Beschränkung auf die übergeordneten Bundesnatur-, Bundesumwelt- und Bundestierschutzgesetze auf eine nicht darüber hinaus einschränkende Landesgesetzgebung hingearbeitet wird.
> 
> Eine Liberalisierung der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze anzustreben auf Grundlage des in der BRD jeweils zu den einzelnen Punkten am wenigsten einschränkenden Landesfischereigesetzes.



Augenscheinlich hat der VDSF mit allen angeschlossenern Verbandsgliederungen sowie alle Funktionären daran aber nicht nur keinerlei Interesse, sondern will sogar weitere Beschränkungen und Restriktionen für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland.

Wir wissen nicht, welche Interessen da dahinter stecken mögen - und es ist letztlich auch komplett egal.

Fakt ist nur, dass jeder Funktionär - egal welcher Verband, egal welche Verbandsgliederung - der nicht aktiv an der Abschaffung von Restriktionen arbeitet, sondern sogar weitere befürwortet, obwohl das rechtlich in keinster Weise notwendig wäre, für Angler weder trag- noch zumutbar sind.

Dass zudem augenscheinlich laut der Veröffentlichung des VDSF das alles nur intern abgesprochen werden soll, dass weder Angler noch Medien informiert werden sollen über die Gespräche und Inhalte, das zeigt ja nur wieder einmal, dass man seitens des VDSF - also aller Verbandsgliederungen und aller Funktionäre -  sich darüber klar ist, dass man klar gegen die Interessen der Anglerschaft handelt.

Sonst könnte man das ja problemlos öffentlich diskutieren, wenn man sich sicher wäre, die Angler hinter sich zu haben.

*Solche Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre des VDSF, die sich nicht aktiv und öffentlich 
von dieser Veröffentlichung des VDSF-Bund distanzieren und die nicht aktiv und öffentlich für Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen einsetzen, sind für Angler und das Angeln gefährlicher als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranbestände.*

Mit diesem unsäglichen Schreiben will der VDSF doch nur den schwarzen Peter mit dem Scheitern der Fusion dem DAV zuschieben. 

Indem klar unannehmbare Bedingungen für die Aufnahme von Gesprächen gestellt werden.

Das wäre, wie wenn bei Tarifverhandlungen eine Gewerkschaft sagt:
Erst wenn die Arbeitgeber bereit sind, mindestens 10% mehr Lohn zu zahlen, fangen wir an zu verhandeln.

Das zeigt viel über das Demokratieverständnis in Reihen des VDSF - genauso wie die oft/immer einstimmigen Abstimmungsergebnisse....

Ein Trauerspiel............


----------



## ivo (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Es ist Sonntag morgen und mir wird schlecht. Dieser Text ist doch auf knallharte Übernahme angelegt. Der DAV soll beitreten..., keine Wettfischen mehr...,  Satzung von 04/2010..., Verschmelzungsdiktat vom November..., freie Meinungsäußerung soll unterdrückt werden.... Vielen Dank. Die spinnen doch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Das geht da weiter, wo es aufgehört hat.|uhoh:

Entweder Übernahme(nach den Bedingungen des VDSF im Link) oder die Fusion scheitert. #t

Damit ist das Ergebnis ja schon vorher klar. Der ellenlange Text also nur um sich Vorfeld schon abzusichern. #d


Übernahme, also Beitritt(in den VDSF) oder Schluss.
Ein kurzes Zitat:

"Der Verbandsausschuss  verwies weiterhin darauf, dass seit November 2010  auch *der Entwurf eines Verschmelzungsvertrages vorliegt, der in dieser  Form bereits mehrfach bei Fusionen durch Beitritt in Landesverbänden des  VDSF erfolgreich verwendet worden ist und damit problemlos auch in  diesem Fall verwendet werden kann*. Auch wurde darauf verwiesen, dass der  Verschmelzungsvertrag mehr ein juristisches Dokument ist; Inhalte sind  in der Satzung zu verankern. 
Alle wesentlichen Unterlagen für eine Fusion sind damit seit längerer Zeit vorhanden." 

War eigentlich zu erwarten und ist typisch. 
Mal sehen welche Punkte der DAV als Bedingung ausformuliert und veröffentlicht. 
An der Stelle wird sich dann entscheiden ob man frohlockend ins Verderben rennt oder weiter Rückgrat zeigt . . .|rolleyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Locke4865 (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Übernahme, also Beitritt(in den VDSF) oder Schluss.
> Ein kurzes Zitat:
> 
> "Der Verbandsausschuss  verwies weiterhin darauf, dass seit November 2010  auch *der Entwurf eines Verschmelzungsvertrages vorliegt, der in dieser  Form bereits mehrfach bei Fusionen durch Beitritt in Landesverbänden des  VDSF erfolgreich verwendet worden ist und damit problemlos auch in  diesem Fall verwendet werden kann*. Auch wurde darauf verwiesen, dass der  Verschmelzungsvertrag mehr ein juristisches Dokument ist; Inhalte sind  in der Satzung zu verankern.
> Alle wesentlichen Unterlagen für eine Fusion sind damit seit längerer Zeit vorhanden."



Hab ich was verpasst?
meines Wissens ist es bisher nur zu einen Zusammenschluss auf Länderebene gekommen
und zwar in Sachsen nur war da der "Beitretende" Verband vom VdSF und nicht vom DAV :vik:


----------



## Zoddl (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Die Übernahmeabsicht wird doch darin noch viel deutlicher, dass der DAV maximalst einen (von 2) Vizepräsidenten stellen darf. Damit bleibt der Präsident und ein Vizepräsident beim VDSF? Für den VDSF eine tolle 2:1 Mehrheitsdemokratie bzw. eine diktierte und gesicherte Mehrstimme. 

Und schön, das diese Forderung hier:


			
				 aus dem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> -    es zukünftig keinerlei Veröffentlichungen jeglicher Art auf den offiziellen Websites, in
> Presseorganen oder sonstigen Publikationen aus beiden Verbänden  geben kann, die ge-eignet sind, den jeweils anderen Verband, dessen  Präsidium und den Verbandsausschuss sowie im jeweiligen Verband  verantwortungstragende Einzelpersonen herabzuwürdigen oder in sonstiger,  dem Geist einer Fusion abträglichen Art, darzustellen


bereits in der Einleitung zum Thema (3.Absatz) vom VDSF selbst nicht eingehalten wurde. Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit adé bzw. ausgesetzt? Ausschluß der anglerischen Öffentlichkeit? 
Super! Brauch ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen und kann getrost angeln gehen...!


Aber das hier macht mich persönlich stutzig:


> Der Verbandsausschuss bestätigte am 12.04.2011 einstimmig diese Handlung  und verwies dabei insbesondere darauf, dass seit April 2010 ein  abgestimmter Satzungsentwurf, *in dem sich beide Verbände und jeder  Angler ohne Probleme wiederfinden können*, vorhanden ist.


Wäre dies der Fall, dann wäre der Satzungsentwurf vom April bzw. November 2010 in fusionsbereiter Form gewesen und dessen Inhalt auch durch den DAV akzeptiert worden. Genau das impliziert ja diese Aussage (... beide Verbände sich wiederfinden...). Damit hätte es demzufolge doch eine erfolgreiche Fusion geben müssen!? Dem Absatz glaub ich einfach nich!

Und wer mit "jeder Angler" gemeint sein soll, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Vermutlich auch jene, die sich nicht (mehr) im VDSF organsieren wollen, weil sie sich im VDSF nicht "wiederfinden" können und sich zudem nicht (fehlende Möglichkeiten) im DAV organisieren können? Das sind aber leider jene, die weder über ein Sprachrohr noch vermittelndem Stellvertreter verfügen. Wie z.B. Thomas hier, oder nich?!?


Grüzze


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?
> meines Wissens ist es bisher nur zu einen Zusammenschluss auf Länderebene gekommen
> und zwar in Sachsen nur war da der "Beitretende" Verband vom VdSF und nicht vom DAV :vik:



Ist schon richtig, Jens.

Da steht ja auch nicht dass der beitretende Verein/Verband vom DAV kam, sondern nur dass ein:
 ". . . *Verschmelzungsvertrages vorliegt, der in dieser  Form bereits mehrfach bei Fusionen durch Beitritt in Landesverbänden des  VDSF erfolgreich verwendet worden ist* . . .".#h

Aber ein Beitritt bleit ein Beitritt und eben keine gleichberechtigte Fusion.

Darauf lag der Focus.
Und genau das zeugt von der nicht vorhandenen Kompromissbereitschaft seitens des VDSF-Präsidiums, welches sich diese auch noch legitimieren lassen hat.
Also alles beim Alten und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier.

Grenzenlose Selbstherrlichkeit gegen ehrlichen Fusionswillen(ohne Selbstaufgabe) im Interesse aller Angler.


----------



## cafabu (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Für das was mir gerade durch den Kopf ging, müsste ich als Katholik (bin ich aber nicht) sofort zur Beichte gehen und würde stundenlang nicht aus der Kirche rauskommen.
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Für das was mir gerade durch den Kopf ging, müsste ich als Katholik (bin ich aber nicht) sofort zur Beichte gehen und würde stundenlang nicht aus der Kirche rauskommen.


Ich weiss schon genau, warum ich gerade so zurückhaltend bin........................


----------



## ivo (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Die Veröffentlichung zeigt doch, dass nicht nur das Präsidium des VDSF eine Übernahme anstrebt. Das der Verbandsausschuss dies so fordert zeigt ganz deutlich, dass sich in diesem Verband nichts ändern wird! Es gibt dort keine Vertretung für Angler, nur eine gegen Angler!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Mich erinnert das ganze an Gaddafi, sorry aber ich kann nicht anders. In meinen Augen geht es dem bzw. einen Teil der Herren vom VDSF doch nicht anders wie dem hier, nur um sich selbst, oder täusche ich mich da?:

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/nachrichten/p...-fuer-psychisch-krank_rmn01.c.8758183.de.html

Mein Gott dass ist doch Krank, das kann man keinem Kind bzw. Jugendlichen mehr erklären. Für mich ist auf einer bestimmten Ebene zwischen denen und Gaddafi kein Unterschied zu erkennen. Meine Herren denken sie mal nach, vorausgesetzt sie können dass noch. Was für einen Posten haben Sie, was und wenn vertreten sie? Stellen sie sich mal ernsthaft diese Fragen. Und warum machen sie ihre Arbeit nicht vernünftig, im Interesse derer die sie vertreten?

Ich habe mal von einem frustrierten Wähler gelesen der folgendes geschrieben hat: mit meiner Wählerstimme kann ich in meiner Lebzeit nichts mehr bewirken, und für Terrorismus habe ich keine Ader.|bigeyes

Es gibt Leute die haben folgenden Spruch immer auf Lager: 
"die respektlosen Jugendlichen" für mich sind es aber eher "die gierigen, nur an sich selbst denkenden respektlosen Alten" Es gibt Siegel schaut auch mal rein.


----------



## Zoddl (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Könnte auch eine Art von Panik - (Re)Aktion sein?
Mit Sachsen und Thüringen hat der VDSF bereits zwei Landesverbände verloren, die zum DAV "übergelaufen" sind. Und in der regierten "Unterschicht" richtet sich die Stimmung (gefühlt) zunehmend gegen die bisherige VDSF - Politik.
Übernimmt der VDSF zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt den DAV, bleibt alles beim Alten und es kann wie gewohnt weiter "regiert" werden.

Sitzt der DAV die Angelegenheit noch etwas länger aus und der aktuelle Trend setzt sich weiterhin fort... wer weiß, vllt. wird dann doch mal eine gleichberechtigte Fusion daraus?
Im Moment scheint sich der VDSF in einer, wie auch immer gearteten, Vormachtsstellung zu sehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Und in der regierten "Unterschicht" richtet sich die Stimmung (gefühlt) zunehmend gegen die bisherige VDSF - Politik.


Und  inzwischen fangen die ersten Angler ja auch an sich zu wehren und Anträge zu stellen - leider immer noch viel zu wenige, zu viele stehen noch in Nibelungentreue zum VDSF...

Wie gerade auf der Hauptversammlung des RhFV - deswegen war der Präsident Mohnert dort ja extra sogar hingefahren, da dort auch ein Antrag auf Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsverhandlungen vorlag.

Bericht über die Vorgänge auf der Hauptversammlung folgt noch....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Obwohl ja die VDSF-Verbände selbst im eigenen Land nicht mal eine Fusion untereinandner schaffen wie in Baden-Württemberg (wie kommen die da überhaupt auf die Idee eines gemeinsamen Bundesverbandes?), ist dort zumindest in 2 Verbänden der Austritt aus dem VDSF ohne Eintritt in den DAV zumindest ein Gedankenspiel.. 

So etwas würde zwar dann den VDSF schwächen, aber noch lange keinen anglerfreundlichen und auch starken Bundesverband ergeben.. 

Und den haben wir trotz allem dringend nötig - wenngleich die Veröffentlichung des VDSF deutlich zeigt, dass das weder mit diesem Bundesverband VDSF noch mit den Landesverbänden im VDSF  (die ja wohl alle zugestimmt haben) machbar ist.

Dort sind es immer noch alte, verkrustete Strukturen, die ihre Macht und wohl auch finanziellen Vorteile erhalten wollen - mit aller Gewalt und eben auch gegen die Interessen der Angler..


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Mir ging das Gemauschel und Gebärden auf Verbandsebenr schon vor Jahren (als ich selbst noch zahlendes Mitglied in einem VDSF-zugehörigen Verein gewesen bin) gehörig gegen den Strich... Damals ging es zwar um völlig andere Dinge, aber an der Art und Weise hat sich offenbar nichts geändert! Brechreiz pur...


----------



## gründler (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mit aller Gewalt und eben auch gegen die Interessen der Angler..


 

Und des Fusionspartners..........,es wird drauf gedrängt die *Übernahme* in gang zu bekommen.

#h


----------



## ivo (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Um das hier klar zustellen. Der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler war nie im VDSF! Lediglich ein Regionalverband. Dieser hat sich auf regionaler Ebene mit dem DAV zusammengeschlossen und ist somit im LVSA aufgegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> es wird drauf gedrängt die Übernahme in gang zu bekommen.


Inzwischen sehe ich das auch wieder vollkommen so.

Auch wenn es zwischenzeitlich mal den Eindruck hatte, als ob zumindest einzelne Funktionäre bzw. Landes/Regionalverbände des VDSF endlich gewillt waren, die unsägliche Politik mit immer mehr Restriktionen für Angler aufzugeben oder wenigstens zu hinterfragen, zeigt sich nun klar und  deutlich, dass das wohl eine Fehleinschätzung war.

Denn laut Veröffentlichung war das ja eine einstimmige Entscheidung (kommt beim VDSF fast so oft vor wie früher bei der SED - sollte man auch mal drüber nachdenken...) - also waren daran ALLE Landesverbände und Funktionäre  des VDSF beteiligt, für Angler immer mehr Restriktionen zu fordern und diese rückwärtsgewandte Politik damit klar zu unterstützen, statt sich endlich einmal FÜR Angler einzusetzen.

Schade, ich hatte nach einigen Gesprächen mit unterschiedlichen VDSF-Funktionären (auch Lansdesverbandspräsidenten und Geschäftsführern) da anderes gehofft und vermutet...

Dieser VDSF ist mit seinen jetzigen Funktionären - nachdem die das ALLE unterstützt haben - für Angler nicht mehr trag- und zumutbar...


----------



## Blauzahn (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Zitat:

_-    es zukünftig keinerlei Veröffentlichungen jeglicher Art auf den offiziellen Websites, in  
Presseorganen oder sonstigen Publikationen aus beiden Verbänden geben kann, die ge-eignet sind, den jeweils anderen Verband, dessen Präsidium und den Verbandsausschuss sowie im jeweiligen Verband verantwortungstragende Einzelpersonen herabzuwürdigen oder in sonstiger, dem Geist einer Fusion abträglichen Art, darzustellen _

Das erinnert eher an, wie Thomas schon angesprochen hat, die Zeiten Honneckers und Ulbrichts, als an Demokratie und Freiheit.

Eine weitere Farce im Possenspiel der Fortsetzungsreihe:
"Früher oder später kriegen wir Euch"

Letzten Samstag, auf unserer Regionalverbandssitzung hatte ich wieder einmal des Vergnügen mit Mohnerts auserwählten Buhmann "Aug in Aug" zu sprechen und hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass dieser eingeschüchtert wirkte :m

Klare Linie und klare Strategie, das gibt Hoffnung und läßt mich Positives erwarten...
übrigens ganz im Gegensatz zu Mohnerts Kindergarten.
Ja, sogar in BRB hat man das wohl schon im letzten Jahr erkannt :q

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Ja, sogar in BRB hat man das wohl schon im letzten Jahr erkannt


Wenigstens eine Hoffnung in diesem unsäglichen Schauspiel mit Hauptdarsteller VDSF............


----------



## Jose (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zitat:
> ...
> Das erinnert eher an, wie Thomas schon angesprochen hat, die Zeiten Honneckers und Ulbrichts, als an Demokratie und Freiheit.
> ...



Ungenau!

tatsächlich liegt hier eine haltung vor, die sich selbst zum maßstab setzt, sich selbst für unersetzbar und für absolut heilsbringend hält.
das gibts in allen gesellschaftlichen schichtungen und konstellationen - und ja, verdammt, das erinnert nicht nur.

releasen wir die!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> releasen wir die!


Der war gut ;-)))))


----------



## gründler (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Jose schrieb:


> releasen wir die!


 

Nein um Gottes Willen,sowas darf sich nicht fortpflanzen.
Da sollte das Bayrische Gesetz greifen was man so hoch lebt und Predigt.

Umgehend zu betäuben........


|wavey:


----------



## ivo (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag, auf unserer Regionalverbandssitzung hatte ich wieder einmal des Vergnügen mit Mohnerts auserwählten Buhmann "Aug in Aug" zu sprechen und hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass dieser eingeschüchtert wirkte :m
> 
> Klare Linie und klare Strategie, das gibt Hoffnung und läßt mich Positives erwarten...
> übrigens ganz im Gegensatz zu Mohnerts Kindergarten.
> ...



Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Aber er kennt mich ja und meine Meinung.


----------



## Jose (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



gründler schrieb:


> ...Umgehend zu betäuben........



hehe, du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich mich hier strafrechlich relevant positioniere...

ich bin ausdrücklich für VerklappungDerScheixxFunktionäre


----------



## gründler (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Jose schrieb:


> hehe, du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich mich hier strafrechlich relevant positioniere...
> 
> ich bin ausdrücklich für VerklappungDerScheixxFunktionäre


 
Ich hab dat scho verstanden was du sagen wolltest.

Zur Fortplanzung: meinte ich eher das weitere Handeln Klickenwirtschaft..... das gehört betäubt........


Ist was wahres dran:
Gottes Mühlen mahlen langsam,aber sie Mahlen.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Oberlandler (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Wie viel von euch haben denn diese Stellungnahme vom VDSF wirklich gelesen?
Oder sollte ich besser fragen, wie viele sie verstanden haben....

Aber egal man kann ja mal wieder irgendwo draufhauen, sowas bringt Klicks und freut den Werbekunden.

Von der sachlichkeit - generell, nicht nur bei den Themen im Poltikbereich- entfernt sich das AB doch immer mehr

Hauptsache der Zugriff stimmt.
Schade, schade, schade


----------



## ivo (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@Oberlandler

Da ich nicht lesen kann natürlich nicht. Verstanden hab ich sie demnach auch nicht.

Ironie aus!


----------



## Zoddl (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Wie viel von euch haben denn diese Stellungnahme vom VDSF wirklich gelesen?
> Oder sollte ich besser fragen, wie viele sie verstanden haben....
> 
> Aber egal man kann ja mal wieder irgendwo draufhauen, sowas bringt Klicks und freut den Werbekunden.
> ...


Hättest du vorher ein paar Beiträge in diesem Thread hier gelesen, hättest du sogar einige Zitate aus dieser "Stellungnahme" finden können... :g
Wir haben also gelesen UND zitiert! 
Was hast du währenddessen gemacht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich so kurz vorm Urlaub hier nicht mehr äußern, aber dieses Dankeschön an Oberlandler muss ich noch loswerden:
Danke, dass es Leute wie Dich gibt, die in absoluter Kritiklosigkeit untertänigst hinter ihren Führern stehen. Du und Leute wie Du sind es, die unser Land und vor allem wir Angler dringend brauchen, damit hochintelligente Menschen und Führungsnaturen wie die Mannen um Mohnert und Co. unbehelligt ihren heroischen Kampf zu unser aller Gunsten führen können, in ihrer absoluten Selbstlosigkeit, in ihrer unerschütterlichen Zielstrebigkeit und im Glauben an die gerechte Sache zum Wohle ihres Volkes.

Was maßen wir Kleingeister und Mindermenschen uns hier eigentlich an, diese Überlegenheit des Verbandsgeistes anzuzweifeln?

Was kann es denn Schöneres und Zukunftsweisenderes für uns alle geben, als einen starken und unbeugsamen Verband, der diese linksradikal geprägten ex-sozialistischen Gleichmacher in ihre Schranken weist und dahin zurückdrängt, wo sie hingehören: In die Geschichte.
A propos Geschichte, die Geschichte ist doch voll von solchen starken und unbeugsamen Führungsnaturen, die verantwortlich sind, für alle Erfolge der Menschheit!!!

Denkt mal an das große Römische Reich, oder an Napoleon Bonaparte! 

Das ist, was wir brauchen; Führungspersonen, die für uns denken und handeln, weil wir selbst dazu nicht in der Lage sind. Wir sollten nicht denken, sondern denken und handeln lassen, nicht kritisieren, sondern linientreu hinterher laufen.

Warum ist denn China wirtschaftlich so stark? Weil es seine Kritiker im Griff hat! Weil Wenige denken und ganz viele so handeln, wie die Denkenden es vorgeben. Weg mit der Demokratie, die von ihrer Erfindung an die Unvollkommenheit zum Dogma gemacht hat. Es lebe die Diktatur!

Ach ja, und damit dieses dumme Gerede dieser Ignoranten und Zweifler endlich aufhört:
Schaltet endlich dieses verdammte scheiß Internet ab, damit denen endlich das Maul gestopft werden kann und sie nicht mehr hintenrum ihre gemeingefährlichen Intrigen spinnen können!!!!













(Für alle, die diese komische Sprache dort oben nicht verstanden haben und unverständliches Gebrabbel aus der "Sendung mit der Maus" kennen: Das war sarkastisch!)


----------



## Jose (17. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

oops, das hat honigbällchen aufgeregt...

ich hatte schon was geschrieben zu Oberlandler, dann aber verworfen:
diese attitüde der arroganz "aber auch verstanden?" ist für mich gar nicht satisfaktionsfähig. so einer checkt nichts, will nichts checken.
wäre ich hier als Mod zuständig, er hätte 2 Punkte 'Nettiquette' kassiert.

komisch, ich bin mir sicher, er liest das hier- versteht aber gar nichts.
es Oberlandlert eben...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Der widda, jajaja

http://www.bild.de/ratgeber/2011/bi...-leben-anselm-gruen-besitz-17471120.bild.html


Einfach nur leben, einfach nur FairPlay....die Welt ist einfach nur traurig wenn man dass sich alles anschaut. Mein Gott, was sind dass den nur für Geister die uns alle Geiseln wollen, ohne Würde und ohne jeglichen Respekt vor dem anderen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ruhig bleiben Jungs und bitte nich persönlich werden, wenns auch schwerfallen mag.
Danke..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Magazin, Ausgabe Mai

*Fakten:*
Unabhängig von den Äußerungen in den verschiedenen Veröffentlichungen von VDSF wie DAV bleibt folgendes als Fakten festzuhalten:

*1.: *
Es gab noch NIEMALS einen gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf, der von BEIDEN Seiten und deren Gremien so abgesegnet wurde.

1.1:
Es bleiben nach wie vor im aktuellst vorliegenden Entwurf der Satzung Diskussionspunkte, bei denen sich beide Seiten nicht einig sind. Hauptdiskussionspunkte sind dabei folgende

1.1.1.:
Der DAV wird keine Satzung akzeptieren, bei der nicht als Zweck des Verbandes auch ein Passus (sinngemäß) mit aufgeführt wird:
"Förderung aller Arten waidgerechten und nachhaltigen Angelns"

1.1.2.: 
Der VDSF wird keiner Satzung zustimmen die beinhaltet, dass Präsidiumsmitglieder auch einen Dienstvertrag beim Verband erhalten können (obwohl dieser Passus vom Finanzamt Berlin 1 so wegen Gemeinnützigkeit vorgegeben wurde).

*2.: *
Es gab noch nie einen Entwurf eines Verschmelzungsvertrages, der von BEIDEN Seiten und deren Gremien so abgesegnet wurde.

*3.:*
Es wurde von Seiten des DAV eindeutig klargestellt, dass es zwar wünschenswert wäre, die Fusion in der angestrebten Zeitschiene zu schaffen, dass dies aber immer den Inhalten untergerodnet sein müsse. 

*4.:*
Obwohl viele Landes/Regional/Kreisverbände des VDSF bzw. deren Vereine Traditions-, Gemeinschafts-, Königsangeln etc. durchführen, teilweise inkl. Wertung, Startgeld, Preise etc., will der VDSF VOR Verhandlungen festschreiben, dass Wertungsangeln zu verbieten seien.

*5.:*
Der VDSF will, dass weder über Verhandlungen, Personen noch Ergebnisse berichtet werden darf in der Öffentlichkeit. Die Angler sollen die Fusion ohne vorherige Information oder öffentliche Diskussion einfach schlucken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Vielleicht, nein ziemlich sicher, gewichten wir das Thema vollkommen falsch. 

Bei der Fusion geht es in erster Linie um den Bundesverband. Bei den Landesverbänden soll ja zunächst alles beim alten bleiben.

Ich hab mich auch immer wieder gefragt, wie beim VDSF einstimmige Ergebnisse zustande kommen, auch wenn die abzustimmenden Punkte noch so hahnebüchend sind oder ein Präsident wiedergewählt wird, dessen Ansehen in vielen Landesverbänden offenbar unterhalb gesellschaftsfähiger Normen liegt. 

Beleuchten wir doch mal die Machtverhältnisse etwas genauer.

In unserem föderalistischen System sind die Landesverbände die eigentlichen Machthaber. Hier wird die Angelpolitik für die jeweiligen Bundesländer mitbestimmt. Die Landesverbände können schalten und walten wie sie möchten und sind in keiner Weise an die Ausrichtung des Bundesverbandes gebunden. 

Nach dem Motto (Köpfchentätschel) "Tu Du mal schön erzählen" wird Mohnert als Präsident des Bundesverbandes bestätigt, denn er "tut ja nix". 

Warum also soll man ihn abwählen, mit dem Risiko einen Nachfolger auf den Thron zu heben, der eventuell doch "was tut". 

Ich will nicht so weit gehen, Mohnert als Marionette der Landesverbände zu bezeichnen, er wird ja nicht an Fäden gelenkt. 

Aber, als ich noch ein Kind war, haben meine Eltern selbst Holz zum Kochen und Heizen geschlagen. Natürlich war ich immer dabei und wollte auch helfen. Mein Vater gab mir ein absolut stumpfes Messer mit dem ich weder einem Baum noch mir selbst wehtun konnte. Ich war aber stolz, mithelfen zu können und selbstverständlich wurde ich abends ob meiner tatkräftigen Hilfe besonders gelobt, was mich in infantiler Weise stolz gemacht hat und weswegen ich immer wieder mithelfen wollte. 

So wie mir damals, wird auch Mohnert heute ein scharfes Messer grundsätzlich verwehrt. Absolut zu Recht, denn in den Händen eines Kindes kann das zu furchtbaren Unfällen führen.

Also lassen wir den Bub mit stumpfem Werkzeug laufen, er " tut ja nix" und man kann in aller Ruhe und ohne Sorge sein Holz so schlagen, wie man möchte. 

Ergo ist die ganze Chose im Bundesverband nix anderes als Poss(t)enspielerei. Die Bäume werden in den Landesverbänden gefällt. 

Und wir sollten vielleicht etwas weniger auf den Bub mit dem stumpfen Messer schauen (ohne zu vergessen ihn an den Ohren zu ziehen, wenn er Blödsinn macht) als vielmehr darauf zu achten, wo die falschen Bäume gefällt werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

#t:q


Leider taugt dieser Bub weder jetzt noch später dazu, die gesamte Anglerschaft Deutschlands(auch in Europa) zu vertreten.

Wenn man anstrebt das Angeln deutschlandweit möglichst einfach zu machen, Verbote zu bekämpfen und neue Auflagen/Beschränkungen zu verhindern, kommt man nicht umhin dem Bub Macht zu geben.
Eine Stimme für alle Angler wäre also wünschenswert um evtl. auf die Bundesgesetzgebung und EU Richtlinien Einfluss nehmen zu können.

Da sind die Landesverbände, mit ihren begrenzten Mitgliedern und Interessen, am Ende ihrer Möglichkeiten.

Sehen wir also den Bub nicht als einflussloses, ungebliebtes Kind.
In einem gemeinsamen Verband könnte es zu einem starken, einflussnehmenden Repräsentanten der dt. Anglerschaft werden.
Genau da will unser Bub, mit stumpfem Messer aber grossem Ego, hin.
Es wäre fatal wenn der Bub, der nie den Umgang mit scharfen Messern gelernt hat, ein solcher würde.
Er würde (so wie jetzt) Zugeständnisse an Angelgegner machen, und schlimmer noch, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam ihnen die Füsse küssen und die, die er vertritt ignorieren, nur um seinen Posten nicht aufgeben zu müssen.

An diese(durch Fusion zu schaffende) Stelle gehört unbedingt eine Person, welche das volle Vertrauen aller Angler aus beiden Verbänden hat.

Eine Fusion dient ja nicht dazu, den Landesverbänden ins Handwerk zu pfuschen.
Eventuell haben einige Funktionäre das auch nur noch nicht verstanden.
Die Fusion dient dazu ihnen den Rücken zu stärken, die Kräfte zu bündeln (in DE und EU) und auf die Gesetzgebung hier und europaweit Einfluss zu nehmen.


----------



## angler1996 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

ich soll mich also in den Arsch beißen lassen und darf nicht mal Aua ins AB schreiben?

Dat Ding ist doch darauf getrimmt, die gescheiteren Fussionsverhandlungen nachträglich abzunicken.

Ich sag mal ehrlich: eigentlich sollten das als Infomaterial an alle VDSF - Mitglieder gehen als Schulungsmaterial in Sachen Demoktratieverständnis der eigenen Führung.
Damit jeder sieht was er von seinen eigenen Bossen zu erwarten hat.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Magazin, Ausgabe Mai


*Meinung/Kommentar*

Es ist ein Trauerspiel.

Sogenannte (formal)demokratisch legitimierte Vertreter der Anglerschaft (beider Verbände) sind nicht ansatzweise in der Lage, Fakten zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und im Interesse der Angler umzusetzen.

Die Bundesverbände (beide) sind nichts als das Sprachrohr der Landesverbände im Bund und Europa - und müssen dann auch teilweise den in den Landesverbänden ausgeheckten Unfug vertreten.

Obwohl sich alleine aus den Zahlen zeigt, dass das Angeln in Deutschland komplett überbürokratisch reglementiert ist, sind diese sogenannten "Interessenvertreter" der Angler nicht in der Lage, sich auf die einfachsten Dinge und Grundlagen der Angelei in Deutschland zu einigen.

Wenn in VDSF und DAV vielleicht gerade mal um die 800.000 Angler über ihre Vereine in den Verbänden zwangsrekrutiert wurden, es aber laut Allensbach über 5 Milllionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen gibt und laut Arlinghaus ca. 3 Millionen aktiver deutscher Angler -  von denen eben wegen der deutschen Bürokratie viele nur im Urlaub oder im benachbarten Ausland angeln gehen - ist dies ein klares Indiz dafür, was "Interessenvertreter" oder Verbände zu tun haben:
Bürokratische Hürden abschaffen, gesetzliche Restriktionen zurückbauen oder zumindst neue zu verhindern.

Und sowohl in der Gesellschaft wie in Politik und Medien klarmachen, was Angler für die Gesellschaft alles an Positivem tun - und zwar unabhängoig davon, ob es sich um organisierte oder nichtorganisierte Angler handelt. 

Beide sind ständig am Wasser und entdecken im Normalfall als erstes, wenn etwas nicht stimmt - jedenfalls lange vor den Schreibtischtätern der spendensammelnden Schützermafia.

Und Angler - ja, das könnten durchaus mehr sein, in diesem Fall auch gerade mehr nichtorganisierte!! - sind diejenigen, die kubikmeter- und tonnenweise jedes Jahr sowohl dier Hinterlassemnschaften der schwarzen Schafe unter den Anglern wie auch - und das ist der überwiegende Teil- den Wohlstandsmüll der Gesellschaft an den Gewässern wegräumen.

Angler haben dadurch, dass sie die Gewässer nutzen wollen ein klares Interesse am Schutz der Gewässer, an gesunden und breitgefächerten Fischbeständen, an einer intakten Natur. Im Gegensatz zur spendensammelnden Schützermafia geht es dabei Anglern allerdings wirklich um die Natur und eben nicht ums Spendengeschäft!!

Angler sind ein nicht wegzudenkender volkswirtschaftlicher Faktor. 

Wer sich Anglerinteressen auf die Fahnen schreibt, sollte auch daran denken. 

Denn wenn bürokratische Hemmnisse und gesetzliche Restriktionen verhindern, dass von den ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen nicht mehr als gerade mal ca. 1,8 Millionen in Deutschland angeln, der soll, kann und darf sich nicht beschweren, wenn die Angler bzw. das Angeln in Deutschland weder in Politik noch in Medien oder der Gesellschaft als wichtiger wirtschaftlicher Faktor erkannt wird.

Dass neben den ökologischen und ökonomischen Vorteilen gerade die Anglervereine vieles im sozialen Bereich tun und vor Ort anstossen, ist auch viel zu wenig präsent in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft.

Solange aber Vereine Verbänden angehören, für die Naturschutz wichtiger als das Angeln selber ist, solange braucht sich auch niemand zu wundern, wenn der Nachwuchs ausbleibt und sich nicht mehr organisiert bzw., nicht mehr willens ist, über die eigenen Interessen hinaus sich zu engagieren.

Wer als Jugendlicher Interesse am Angeln hat, aber in der Vereinsarbeit über die Medien - meist die regionalen Zeitungen - nur wahrnimmt, dass wieder einmal neue Nistkästen aufgehängt wurden, dass wieder einmal seltene Vögel, Hamster oder Kröten gezählt wurden, den wird man kaum dazu bekommen, sich als Angler zu zu engagieren.

Warum liest man da nichts übers Angeln? 

Über die Freude am Angeln, am Beutemachen, am verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur? 

Warum werden gemeinschaftliche Veranstaltungen - letztlich das Rückrat der Vereinsarbeit (sonst kann man ja auch alleine angeln gehen) - von manchen Verbänden geradezu kriminalsiert? 

Und das, obwohl dazu Urteile und rechtswissenschaftliche Aufsätze vorliegen, die eindeutig klarmachen, dass es viele Möglichkeiten gibt, Wertungs- oder Wett- oder Gemeinschafts- oder Traditionsfischen - auch und gerade mit zählen, wiegen und Messen der Beute sowie daraus resultierenden Rangfolge und auch mit Preisen - rechtssicher durchzuführen?

Und da gibt es dann tatsächlich "Interessenvertreter" der Angler, welche solche sinnlosen Beschränkungen für Angler nicht nur für richtig halten, sondern auch aktiv in der Lobbyarbeit in Gesetze giessen wollen.

Das gleiche gilt für rechtssicheres Zurücksetzen von Fischen, die Verwendung des Setzkeschers, den Zugang zum Angeln und, und, und....

Statt dessen geriert sich hier der VDSF wieder einmal als ein Verband, welcher laut eigener Veröffentlichung einstimmig (also mit Zustimmung aller Landes-, Regional- oder Kreisverbände sowie unter Zustimmung ALLER Funktionäre) beschlossen hat, dass es eine Fusionsverhandlung überhaupt nur geben kann, wenn solche Restriktionen vorher festsgeschrieben werden.

Und wir werden ja sehen, in wie weit sich da Landes- Regional- oder Kreisverbände oder Funktionäre des VDSF von dieser Sichtweise auch öffentlich lossagen werden.

In diesem Lichte betrachtet ist es auch kein Wunder, wenn keinerlei Reaktion oder Antwort auf unseren "Offenen Brief" kam.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211955

Dabei sollte und müsste doch für jeden klar und einsichtig sein, dass man das Angeln nur voranbringen kann, wenn man offensiv die Vorteile von Angeln und Anglern darstellt und daraus resultierend dann auch ableitet, dass man gegen jede gesetzliche Restriktion kämpfen müsste.

Ganz einfach also dafür:


> *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> Verbindlich darauf einzuwirken, dass in Übereinstimmung und Beschränkung auf die übergeordneten Bundesnatur-, Bundesumwelt- und Bundestierschutzgesetze auf eine nicht darüber hinaus einschränkende Landesgesetzgebung hingearbeitet wird.
> 
> Eine Liberalisierung der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze anzustreben auf Grundlage des in der BRD jeweils zu den einzelnen Punkten am wenigsten einschränkenden Landesfischereigesetzes.



Augenscheinlich hat der VDSF mit allen angeschlossenern Verbandsgliederungen sowie alle Funktionären daran aber nicht nur keinerlei Interesse, sondern will sogar weitere Beschränkungen und Restriktionen für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland.

Wir wissen nicht, welche Interessen da dahinter stecken mögen - und es ist letztlich auch komplett egal.

Fakt ist nur, dass jeder Funktionär - egal welcher Verband, egal welche Verbandsgliederung - der nicht aktiv an der Abschaffung von Restriktionen arbeitet, sondern sogar weitere befürwortet, obwohl das rechtlich in keinster Weise notwendig wäre, für Angler weder trag- noch zumutbar sind.

Dass zudem augenscheinlich laut der Veröffentlichung des VDSF das alles nur intern abgesprochen werden soll, dass weder Angler noch Medien informiert werden sollen über die Gespräche und Inhalte, das zeigt ja nur wieder einmal, dass man seitens des VDSF - also aller Verbandsgliederungen und aller Funktionäre -  sich darüber klar ist, dass man klar gegen die Interessen der Anglerschaft handelt.

Sonst könnte man das ja problemlos öffentlich diskutieren, wenn man sich sicher wäre, die Angler hinter sich zu haben.

*Solche Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre des VDSF, die sich nicht aktiv und öffentlich 
von dieser Veröffentlichung des VDSF-Bund distanzieren und die nicht aktiv und öffentlich für Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen einsetzen, sind für Angler und das Angeln gefährlicher als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranbestände.*

Mit diesem unsäglichen Schreiben will der VDSF doch nur den schwarzen Peter mit dem Scheitern der Fusion dem DAV zuschieben. 

Indem klar unannehmbare Bedingungen für die Aufnahme von Gesprächen gestellt werden.

Das wäre, wie wenn bei Tarifverhandlungen eine Gewerkschaft sagt:
Erst wenn die Arbeitgeber bereit sind, mindestens 10% mehr Lohn zu zahlen, fangen wir an zu verhandeln.

Das zeigt viel über das Demokratieverständnis in Reihen des VDSF - genauso wie die oft/immer einstimmigen Abstimmungsergebnisse....

Ein Trauerspiel............


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ Professor Tinca

Nö, ich meine das ein wenig anders.

Klar muss man auf Bundesebene aufpassen und reagieren. Wir dürfen dabei lediglich nicht außer acht lassen, dass die direkte Einflussnahme auf die Landesfischereigesetze von den Landesverbänden ausgeht und nicht vom Bund.

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass manche Landesverbände ganz forh sind, dass Mohnert und Bundesverband zur Zeit als Dummie fungieren um von der Landesarbeit ein wenig abgelenkt zu werden.

In Sachen Europa seh ich das ganz gelassen. Die übrigen EU-Länder tippen sich heute schon an die Stirn wenn sie von den Deutschen Angelverhältnissen hören.
In meinem Kopfkino sehe ich schon die Diskussion mit den Holländern über Entnahmepflicht, oder die mit den Italienern übers Wettfischen.:q


----------



## gründler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In meinem Kopfkino sehe ich schon die Diskussion mit den Holländern über Entnahmepflicht, oder die mit den Italienern übers Wettfischen.:q


 
:q

Tschechien
Polen
Spanien
Serbien
Belgien
Südafrika
Irland
Portugal
Italien
Slowenien
Frankreich
Bulgarien
Portugal
Holland
England

usw usw.

Alles Länder die Angeln selbst sowie Wettkampf.........fördern etc.die wirklich was tun.

Deutscheeeeland liegt was fördern.......betrifft auf dem letzten Platz,oder zumindestens im letzten unteren bereich.

Das erklärt auch warum man als Verband Urlaub in Holland oder Irland empfiehlt (ächm ächm,schweren Husten kriege),2 Länder wo C&R z.t. Pflicht ist,und Wettkampf...intensiv gefördert wird.

Wenn das nicht alles so traurig wäre,könnte man drüber lachen.


lg|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Wenn das nicht alles so traurig wäre,könnte man drüber lachen.


Mir vergeht angesichts solcher offensichtlichen Unfähigkeiten inzwischen schlicht das Lachen....

Vor allem auch und gerade deswegen, da laut Angaben des VDSF-Bund das alles einstimmig - also von ALLEN VDSF-Verbänden und ALLEN VDSF-Funktionären - so mitgetragen wird...


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ich mit Ralle auch nur annähernd einer Meinung sein kann, aber er ist als einziger hier drauf gekommen.
Wenn man die Stellungnahme liest, gerade die vielen Punkte in denen die Einstimmigkeit bei Beschlüssen so herausgehoben wird, kann man fast nur zu diesem Schluß kommen.
Den meisten Landesverbänden ist es schlichtweg egal, was der Mohnert auf Bundesbene macht, solange sie in ihrer Eigenständigkeit nicht darunter zu leiden haben.
Und wie geht man sicher, dass von oben nichts kommt, dass einem nicht in den Kram passt?
Richtig man setzt jmd an die Spitze des Verbandes, der zu schwacht ist auf Bundesebene etwas zu bewegen.
Von 2 Verbänden weiß ich sicher dass genau dies die Denkweise ist, von den anderen nehme ich es nur an. Macht aber bei den Abstimmungsergebnissen Sinn.
Die Landesverbände werden nicht viel gegen eine Fusion der beiden Bundesverbände haben, warum auch? Auf das jeweilige Fischereirecht hat der Bundesverband keinen Einfluß, also ändert sich für die Länder nichts. 
Die lassen den Mohnert da oben machen, dann ist der beschäftigt.....
Der Vergleich von Ralle mit dem stumpfen Messer und dem Baum war wirklich gut und triffts in diesem Fall genau.

Wenn es eines Tages einen gemeinsamen Verband gäbe, wäre ein Mohnert natürlich nicht länger tragbar, diese Position ist aber wohl, was man aus Gespächen erfährt, Konsens unter mehreren großen Landesverbänden.
Das wird natürlich ein Herr Mohnert auch wissen, also, was wird er wohl machen, wenn er kein persönliches Ineresse mehr an einem gemeinsamen hat........

Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich bin persönlich aus leidlicher Erfahrung nicht unbedingt ein Fan großer, starker Bundesverbände....
Aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder selber Wissen.

Ach und Thomas die können ruhig draufhauen, ich halt das aus


----------



## ivo (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> ...
> Auf das jeweilige Fischereirecht hat der Bundesverband keinen Einfluß, also ändert sich für die Länder nichts.
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht. Der Bundesverband nimmt auf Bundes- und EU-Gesetze Einfluss. Die Landesgesetze müssen unter diesen Vorgaben gestaltet werden. Er hat also einen sehr großen Einfluss darauf was schlussendlich in den Ländern geschieht. Daraus ergibt sich auch die große Gefahr für uns Angler bei diesen "Naturschützern".


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



ivo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Der Bundesverband nimmt auf Bundes- und EU-Gesetze Einfluss. Die Landesgesetze müssen unter diesen Vorgaben gestaltet werden. Er hat also einen sehr großen Einfluss darauf was schlussendlich in den Ländern geschieht. Daraus ergibt sich auch die große Gefahr für uns Angler bei diesen "Naturschützern".




Nein Ivo, da bist Du im Irrtum.

Es gibt keines Fischereigesetze auf Bundesebene. Da sind nur die Tier- und Naturschutzgesetze angesiedelt und da hat ein Anglerverband soviel Einfluß wie ein Tropfen im Ozean. Und über die EU müssen wir gar nicht erst reden. Im Gegensatz zu den Landesverbänden, die den Bundesgesetzen in Sachen Verbote schon z.T. meilenweit voraus sind. 

Das heißt nicht, dass man den Bundesverband aus den Augen lassen darf, aber um für Angler eine erfreuliche Reform zu erreichen, geht kein Weg an den Landesverbänden vorbei. 

Natürlich wäre eine vernünftige Fusion mit starken und anglerfreundlich orientierten Funktionären wünschenswert. Jedoch sehe ich zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt da keinen Silberstreif am Horizont, nur ein paar Sternschnuppen. 

Und solange die Landesverbände nicht eindeutig signalisieren, dass sie anglerfreundlich agieren wollen, solange ist es besser nicht zu fusionieren. So bleibt wenigstens noch ein Gegengewicht erhalten.


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



ivo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Der Bundesverband nimmt auf Bundes- und EU-Gesetze Einfluss. Die Landesgesetze müssen unter diesen Vorgaben gestaltet werden. Er hat also einen sehr großen Einfluss darauf was schlussendlich in den Ländern geschieht. Daraus ergibt sich auch die große Gefahr für uns Angler bei diesen "Naturschützern".



Aber was gibts da für die Angelfischerei für relevante Gesetze neben dem Tierschutzgesetz? Vielleicht noch Naturschutzrecht, wobei davon auch viel Ländersache ist.
Und bei diesen beiden Bereichen gibt es so viele, die mitquatschen und in ihren Bereichen auch wirklich kompetente, sachkundige Personen haben und eben keine "stumpfen Messer"...
Ausserdem kann da der Mohnert auch nicht einfach irgendwas verhandeln, das müsste dann vorher mit den Ländern abgesprochen werden. 
Das einzige Risiko bei dieser Taktik das ich sehe, ist dass unser "stumpfes Messer" nicht gegen die "Geschliffenen" der anderen Verbände ankommt, die zu Gesetzesänderungen auch gehört werden.
Und auf EU- Ebene ist es doch nicht anders, da gibts ganz andere Kaliber, im Vergleich zu denen unser Herr Mohnert nicht mal mehr ein stumpes Messer ist, sondern eher ein rostiger Kaffelöffel.

Es gibt in beiden Verbänden Funktionäre, die sicherlich geeigneter wären, die muss man an einen Tisch bringen, wenn man den überhaupt einen gemeinsamen Verband haben möchte. Denn was manchmal übersehen wird, ein gemeinsamer Verband kann auch massive Nachteile haben.
Wenn man in andere Bereiche schaut, ist es z.T. schon so, dass sich Landesverbände von ihren Bundesverbänden lossagen, oder gar neue Konkurenzverbände gegründet werden. Das dient dann der gemeinsamen Sache, in unserem Fall der Anglerei noch weniger.

Aber wenn man eine Fusion unterstützen möchte, dann muss das auf eine andere Art und Weise geschehen, als dies hier oft der Fall ist. Es hilft nicht auf einen Verband zu schimpfen und den anderen zu loben. Das muss abseits der Öffentlichkeit geschehen. Thomas und sein " Gefolge" (ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint) haben ja wohl genügend Infos um solche Leute zusammen zu bringen. Doch fehlen dann eben Artikel fürs Magazin. Und ob man das will, muss man fragen dürfen, denn das könnte eben weniger Zugriff auf die Seite bedeuten, was eben auch weniger Einnahmen bedeuten kann. Diese Seite darf man einfach nicht übersehen.

Sicherlich würde es noch mehr Infos geben, wenn man sich sicher sein könnte, dass diese genutzt werden um die richtigen Leute an einen gemeinsamen Tisch zu bringen.


----------



## Honeyball (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Interessanter Denkansatz, Ralle 24, 
aber warum steigen die Landesverbände dann nicht einfach ganz aus dieser *V*ereinigung *d*umm *s*chwätzender *F*unktionäre aus???
Sie könnten doch eigenständig, frei, unabhängig und einfach nur gut arbeiten.:m

Dass die Bayern da genau so drauf sind, wie Du schreibst, haben wir ja schon im anderen Thread geklärt.
Ja, Deine Theorie hat was: Dann müssen die Landesverbände ja mit aller Gewalt verhindern, dass ein Herr Markstein vom DAV irgendwelche Macht bekommt, *denn der tut ja was*!!!



Und weil Du jetzt schon groß bist und das so gut erkannt hast, darfst Du nächste Woche auch mal *mit* Haken angeln!!!!   *duckundwech*[/B] :q:q:q


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein Ivo, da bist Du im Irrtum.
> 
> Es gibt keines Fischereigesetze auf Bundesebene. Da sind nur die Tier- und Naturschutzgesetze angesiedelt und da hat ein Anglerverband soviel Einfluß wie ein Tropfen im Ozean. Und über die EU müssen wir gar nicht erst reden. Im Gegensatz zu den Landesverbänden, die den Bundesgesetzen in Sachen Verbote schon z.T. meilenweit voraus sind.
> 
> ...



Also langsam machst du mir Angst, da sind wir uns im Prinzip schon wieder einig....
Gibs zu du willst mich fertig machen:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@Oberlandler:
Ich weiß nicht, woher Du immer die Theorie mit dem Zugriff auf die Seite nimmst. Der weitaus größte Teil aller Zugriffe findet definitiv nicht hier in diesem Bereich statt und selbst wenn wir ein extrem brisantes Thema der Verbanspolitik hier diskutieren, macht sich das in den AB-Zugriffszahlen prozentual maximal in der 2.-3. Nachkommastelle bemerkbar.
Genau das ist doch unser Vorteil hier gegenüber den ganzen Printmedien, dass wir hier alles veröffentlichen, was wir in Erfahrung bringen. Leider bringen wir (ich zähl mich mal mit zum "Gefolge") eben nicht genug Entscheidungsträger über das Internet zusammen, weil sehr viele davon in einem Alter sind, in dem das Internet eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielt.

Aber Dein Denkansatz ist klasse. Und dafür brauchen wir eben auch Hilfe von allen, die hier lesen, sich mit den hier geschriebenen Ansichten über die Art, wie positive Verbandarbeit aussehen könnte, identifizieren wollen und die in ihren Vereinen, auf Kreis-, Bezirks- oder sogar Landesebene was anstoßen und bewegen können und wollen!!!


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Oberlandler:
> Ich weiß nicht, woher Du immer die Theorie mit dem Zugriff auf die Seite nimmst. Der weitaus größte Teil aller Zugriffe findet definitiv nicht hier in diesem Bereich statt und selbst wenn wir ein extrem brisantes Thema der Verbanspolitik hier diskutieren, macht sich das in den AB-Zugriffszahlen prozentual maximal in der 2.-3. Nachkommastelle bemerkbar.
> Genau das ist doch unser Vorteil hier gegenüber den ganzen Printmedien, dass wir hier alles veröffentlichen, was wir in Erfahrung bringen. Leider bringen wir (ich zähl mich mal mit zum "Gefolge") eben nicht genug Entscheidungsträger über das Internet zusammen, weil sehr viele davon in einem Alter sind, in dem das Internet eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielt.
> 
> Aber Dein Denkansatz ist klasse. Und dafür brauchen wir eben auch Hilfe von allen, die hier lesen, sich mit den hier geschriebenen Ansichten über die Art, wie positive Verbandarbeit aussehen könnte, identifizieren wollen und die in ihren Vereinen, auf Kreis-, Bezirks- oder sogar Landesebene was anstoßen und bewegen können und wollen!!!



Naja meine Theorie mit den Aufrufen kommt daher, dass manche Artikel eben, naja wie soll ich das jetzt sagen ohne der Böse zu sein, unteres Bildzeitungsniveau haben und da ratterts dann unbewusst Qualität des Berichts => Bildzeitung => große Auflage...
Aber da lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Was mich ein wenig daran hindert, hier mehr beizutragen oder eben auch Infos zu zu spielen, ist, das ich es nicht verbieten kann das Teile dieser Informationen veröffentlicht werden, zwar kann ich der wörtlichen wiedergabe Wiedersprechen, nicht allerdings einer Inhaltlichen, denn um dies zu tun liegen die Hürden des Presserechts einfach viel zu hoch.
Und ich bin einfach überzeugt, dass wirklich alles zu veröffentlich, so nobel das manchmal sein mag, in so einem Fall wie diesem hier, einfach der falsche Weg ist.
Manches muss man unter 4 Augen besprechen und wenn es dann handfeste Ergebnisse gibt, dann kann man die Veröffentlich und dann darf sich die Redaktion auch gerne auf die Schulter klopfen und dann wird dem AB oder der Redaktion auch sicherlich auf die Schulter geklopft, weil sie eben dann dazu beigetragen hat.
Man muss eben auch zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es Leute, auch jüngere wie mich, gibt, die Lieber mit jemandem persönlich reden als über e-mails oder PNs.
Und da, wenn das AB was zu Stande bringt, dann bewegt es wirklich etwas und dann ist es wirklich Wert und macht es Sinn die Arbeit zu unterstützen.
Allerdings ist es für viele wohl noch nicht ganz klar, ob ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband das Allheilmittel ist. Satzung, etc. mal aussen vor gelassen.
Ich sehe eben bei manchen Verbänden, bei denen ich auch Mitglied bin, dass das nicht unbedingt immer positiv für die Landesverbände sein muss....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ob Bundes-, Landes- Regional- oder Kreisverbände, ob VDSF oder DAV:
Ist eigentlich vollkommen wurscht, weil so oder so ein Trauerspiel!!

Leute, die sich anmaßen, Angler vertreten zu wollen und dazu noch lobbymäßig Einfluss auf die Politik nehmen, müssen schlicht eines beherzigen:
*GEGEN jede gesetzliche Restriktion über das aus Bundesgesetzen direkt vorgeschriebene hinaus aktiv kämpfen!!*

In jedem Land, bei jedem Landesfischereigesetz..



> *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> Verbindlich darauf einzuwirken, dass in Übereinstimmung und Beschränkung auf die übergeordneten Bundesnatur-, Bundesumwelt- und Bundestierschutzgesetze auf eine nicht darüber hinaus einschränkende Landesgesetzgebung hingearbeitet wird.
> 
> Eine Liberalisierung der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze anzustreben auf Grundlage des in der BRD jeweils zu den einzelnen Punkten am wenigsten einschränkenden Landesfischereigesetzes.



Wer das macht, der darf sich zu Recht Vertreter der Angler nennen.

Wer dass nicht macht oder gar für noch mehr Restriktionen kämpft oder gegen das abschaffen von Restriktionen (egal aus welchem Grund!), so jemand ist schlicht ein Lump in meinen Augen und hat keinerlei Berechtigung - formaldemokratische Legitimierung hin oder her - sich anzumaßen, Angler zu vertreten.

So einfach ist das - und das ist der (einzige?) Maßstab, mit dem ich zukünftig Funktionäre beider Verbände bei ihrem Tun messen werde...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ Ralle24

Nur wer aufgibt hat schon verloren.:m

Soll heissen, dass ein Anglerverband (in jetziger Form) in der Bundespolitik nicht viel mitzureden hat. Aber er kann Ideen aussprechen, welche zumindestens gehört werden.
Nur so kann man Parteien erreichen.
Man muss aber geschlossen dastehen, sonst wird man kaum ernst genommen.

Auf europäischer Ebene ebenso. Da sind es dann viele Verbände aus vielen Ländern, die zumindestens Ideen einbringen. 
Angeln wird ja nicht in jedem Land so geächtet wie hier. Diese Verbände sollten allerdings das Selbe wollen.


Wir, als Angler, könnten mehr bewegen als wir glauben wenn wir geschlossen dastünden.

Keine der grossen "Volksparteien" hat mehr Mitglieder als es Angler in DE gibt. Nicht mal SPD und CDU zusammen.

Da kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass wir nichts erreichen könnten . . .


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Moin Prof, da es sich wohl überschnitten hat mit unseren Postings, hier halt nochmal:

Ob Bundes-, Landes- Regional- oder Kreisverbände, ob VDSF oder DAV:
Ist eigentlich vollkommen wurscht, weil so oder so ein Trauerspiel!!

Leute, die sich anmaßen, Angler vertreten zu wollen und dazu noch lobbymäßig Einfluss auf die Politik nehmen, müssen schlicht eines beherzigen:
*GEGEN jede gesetzliche Restriktion über das aus Bundesgesetzen direkt vorgeschriebene hinaus aktiv kämpfen!!*

In jedem Land, bei jedem Landesfischereigesetz..



> *Jeder Verantwortliche in einem Verein oder Verband soll dafür eintreten:*
> Verbindlich darauf einzuwirken, dass in Übereinstimmung und Beschränkung auf die übergeordneten Bundesnatur-, Bundesumwelt- und Bundestierschutzgesetze auf eine nicht darüber hinaus einschränkende Landesgesetzgebung hingearbeitet wird.
> 
> Eine Liberalisierung der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze anzustreben auf Grundlage des in der BRD jeweils zu den einzelnen Punkten am wenigsten einschränkenden Landesfischereigesetzes.



Wer das macht, der darf sich zu Recht Vertreter der Angler nennen.

Wer dass nicht macht oder gar für noch mehr Restriktionen kämpft oder gegen das abschaffen von Restriktionen (egal aus welchem Grund!), so jemand ist schlicht ein Lump in meinen Augen und hat keinerlei Berechtigung - formaldemokratische Legitimierung hin oder her - sich anzumaßen, Angler zu vertreten.

So einfach ist das - und das ist der (einzige?) Maßstab, mit dem ich zukünftig Funktionäre beider Verbände bei ihrem Tun messen werde...


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Lieber Thomas,

ich finde das die Diskussion gerade auf einem recht vernüftigen Weg war, allerdings reißt dein Beitrag wieder ein Loch in diese Diskussionsführung. Du versuchst damit wieder auf ein anderes Thema zu lenken, dass hier gerade nicht so relevant war, das wäre was für eine Grundsatzdiskussion, die Gesetze rund um das Angeln im Allgemeinen betrifft. Dies ist hier aber nicht der Fall.
Aber um dir gerecht zu werden,kann diese Forderung meiner Meinung nach nicht umgesetzt werden, es gibt eben einfach für *gewisse *Gesetze durchaus ihre landesspezifische Berechtigung.
Wenn man diese Gesetze abschaffen würde und es den Vereinen überlassen würde Regeln für die eigenen Gewässer aufzustellen, schadet man den Vereinen und den Anglern an sich. Denn was kann der Verein bei einem schweren Verstoß denn schlimmstenfalls tun?
Karte einziehen und Vereinsauschluß.
Und die "schwarzen Schafe" die es leider zu Hauf gibt, darüber kann man leider nicht streiten, ziehen zum nächsten Verein weiter....
Und gerade diese schwarzen Schafe sind es, gegen die man mit den jetzigen Gesetzen vorgehen kann und muss, denn die werfen ein schlechtes Bild auf die gesamte Anglerschafft, denn leider werden unsere "Gegner" nicht die vielen, vielen vorbildlichen Angler in die Öffentlichkeit ziehen, die waidgerecht Angeln, die, die Ufer säubern, für Renaturierungsmaßnahmen kämpfen, auf Wasserqualität achten,.....

Klingt traurig ist aber leider so....

Über die Gesetze hingegen kann man streiten, manche kann man sicherlich abschaffen, andere hingegen nicht, manche könnte oder müsste man, aus der beinahe täglichen Erfahrung am Wasser, leider eher verschärfen, so traurig ich diesen Satz von mir finde, so richtig ist er auch.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Das können Vereine und Verbände alles für sich intern regeln wie sie es selber für richtig halten.

Aber kein Verband(sfunktionär) kann hergehen und gesetzliche Restriktionen gegen Angler als Gesetz fordern - in dem Moment schadet er dem Angeln und den Anglern insgesamt immer mehr, als jemals was Gutes rauskommen könnte. Genau daher kommen ja die unsinnigen gesetzliche Regelungen, unter denen dann alle Angler zu leiden haben, von Setzkescherverboten über Abknüppelgebote bis hin zu Nachtangelverboten..

Wer das als Funktionär nicht begreift und aus rein verbandsinternen Belangen heraus Restriktionen gegen Angler will, ist unsolidarisch, unsozial und gehört nicht in einen Verband, der sich anmaßt Angler zu vertreten.

Nochmal:
So einfach ist das!!!!



> Und gerade diese schwarzen Schafe sind es, gegen die man mit den jetzigen Gesetzen vorgehen kann und muss, denn die werfen ein schlechtes Bild auf die gesamte Anglerschafft, denn leider werden unsere "Gegner" nicht die vielen, vielen vorbildlichen Angler in die Öffentlichkeit ziehen, die waidgerecht Angeln, die, die Ufer säubern, für Renaturierungsmaßnahmen kämpfen, auf Wasserqualität achten,.....


Diejenigen, unter denen alle Angler am meisten zu leiden haben, sind weder die schwarzen Schafe noch die Naturschützer - das sind schlicht uneinsichtige Funktionäre der sogenannten Anglerverbände!

Und wenn nicht kontrolliert wird von der Polizei, nützt auch kein Gesetz was, ausser dass immer mehr normale Angler drunter leiden..


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @ Ralle24
> 
> Nur wer aufgibt hat schon verloren.:m
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich magst du recht haben, nur muss man eben sehen, dass es in einigen, weit größeren Verbänden als den Anglerverbänden, durch verschiedene Strömung innerhalb des einen Bundesverbandes, zu so großen Streitereien gekommen ist, so dass sich manche Landesverbände wieder vom Bundesverband abgespalten haben, dass machts dann natürlich in der Öffentlichkeit noch schwerer.
Dieses Problem darf bei der Diskussion nicht aussen vor bleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Kurzer Einwurf.

Es wäre ein Leichtes solche Störenfrieden zu namentlich registrieren und dies für alle Vereine zugänglich zu machen. Die würden nie wieder irgendwo einen Angelschein kaufen . . .:m


Eine Bitte. Zitiere nicht immer den ganzen Beitrag. Man verliert den Überblick.

Schreib ein "@ User . ." davor.


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das können Vereine und Verbände alles für sich intern regeln wie sie es selber für richtig halten.
> 
> Aber kein Verband(sfunktionär) kann hergehen und gesetzliche Restriktionen gegen Angler als Gesetz fordern - in dem Moment schadet er dem Angeln und den Anglern insgesamt immer mehr, als jemals was Gutes rauskommen könnte. Genau dahger kommen ja die unsinnigen gesetzliche Regelungen, unter denen dann alle Angler zu leiden haben, von Setzkescherverboten über Abknüppelgebote bis hin zu Nachtangelverboten..
> 
> ...



Ich sag ja über einige Gesetze kann man durchaus streiten, werhier die Diskussion ablehnt, da geb ich dir Recht, der handelt nicht im Sinne der Angler. Alle Gesetze abzuschaffen hingegen schadet den Vereinen und den Anglern genauso.
Den auch diesen Weg kann man als unsolidarisch und unsozial bezeichnen.


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf.
> 
> Es wäre ein Leichtes solche Störenfrieden zu namentlich registrieren und dies für alle Vereine zugänglich zu machen. Die würden nie wieder irgendwo einen Angelschein kaufen . . .:m



Keine Ahnung ob das so leicht wäre einfach daten zu sammeln und diesen den Vereinen zugänglich zu machen, wenn es keine gesetzliche Grundlage gibt sondern nur Vereinsvorschriften. Das Schlüsselwort lautet Datenschutz....
Da müsste mal ein Jurist Stellung beziehen.
Technisch wäre es sicherlich kein Problem.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ Oberlandler

Eine Bitte. 
Zitiere nicht immer den ganzen Beitrag. Man verliert den Überblick.

Schreib ein "@ User . ." davor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ Oberlandler:


> Alle Gesetze abzuschaffen hingegen schadet den Vereinen und den Anglern genauso.


Nenn mir bitte eine gesetzliche Restriktion, welche den Anglern insgesamt irgendwas nützt (nachfolgend genannte sind alle von VDSF-Verbänden/funktionären innitiiert/durchgesetzt worden):
Nachtangelverbot?
Abknüppelverbot?
Setzkescherverbot?
Verbot von Wertungsangeln?
und, und, und.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ihr schweift ab . . .#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Stimmt.
Teilweise...

Teilweise weil es sich hier um das Grundsatzproblem handelt.

Anglerfeinde werden immer versuchen, die Taten der schwarzen Schafe unter den Anglern zu verallgemeinern um damit immer strengere Gesetze zu erreichen, welche letztlich das Angeln unmöglich machen (sollen).

Dazu gehört die spendensammelnde Schützermafia genauso wie der VDSF und seine Funktionäre.

Verbände und Funktionäre welche sich FÜR Angler und deren Interessen einsetzen, werden die Leistungen und positiven Dinge der Angler statt der Verfehlungen herausstellen und auf dieser Basis versuchen gesetzliche Restriktionen abzuschaffen.

Denn wer wegen schwarzer Schafe ALLE Angler unter Generalverdacht stellt und ALLE Anglern deswegen schärfere Gesdetze auferlegen statt besser kontrollieren und härtere Sanktionen einzuführen will , der soll zu PETA oder anderen Anglerfeinden gehen, da ist er dann besser aufgehoben..

Wie gesagt:
Ganz einfach eigentlich!

Und dann braucht man (um damikt wieder den Schlag zunm Thema zu schaffen) nur wieder den Forderungskatalog des VDSF lesen, dann weiss man was der VDSF (einstimmig, mit allen Verbandsgliederungen und allen Funktionären!!) will:
Weitere Enschränkungen für Angler (z. B. Wertungsangeln...)

Also sind logischerweise somit ALLE VDSF-Verbände sowie ALLE Funktionäre des VDSF eher den Angelfeinden zu zurechnen - es sei denn, sie distanzieren sich öffentlich davon....


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ Thomas

ich sag ja man kann über bestimmte Gesetze diskutieren, da einige wirklich sinnlos sind, das kann man auch mit dem VDSF machen, allerdings auf einer sachlichen Ebene, immer wieder die selben Vorwürfe machen bringt nichts, aber auch gar nichts. Eher ist der Gegenteil der Fall. Versetz dich mal in die Lage eines Funktionärs der sich ständig sowas anhören muss, denkst du nicht, dass der nach einer gewissen Zeit die Schnauze voll hat und auf Durchzug stellt. Da gibts dann eben keine Gespächsbereitschaft mehr. 
Damit nehme ich hier niemanden in Schutz, das ist schlicht menschliches Verhalten.
Des weiteren ist das Recht zu fischen in keinem Bundesgesetz geregelt sondern in den jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetzen. Das heißt, schaffst du diese Gesetze ab, schafftst du damit die Fischerei ab, wenn du nicht gleichzeitig ein neues Bundesfischereigesetz schaffst und ob das unbedingt besser wäre wie die jetzigen Landesgesetze.....
Wie sagt man viele Köche......
Ausserdem ist Deutschland ein föderalistischer Staat, das ist per Grundgesetz so geregelt. Freiwillig werden die Länder keine Kompetenzen an den Bund abgeben, dazu zwingen kann man sie nicht. Verfassungsänderung wegen der Fischerei?
Nichtmal ansatzweise denkbar, die Mehrheit wirst du nie bekommen.
Sinvoller ist es den Bundesverband wurschteln zu lassen und mit den Länderverbänden zusammen zu arbeiten. Da ist was zu bewegen. 
Aber wie gesagt da muss man miteinander reden und nicht übereinander.
Der Einsatz des Setzkeschers wurde in Bayern ja schonmal, übrigens auf Drängen des VDSF, sehr vernünftig geregelt, dafür musste man anderweitig eben zurrückstecken, alles auf einmal geht eben nicht.
Dass die Situation in Baden-Würtemberg eine andere ist, ist auch in Bayern bekannt, aber auch da denke ich, könnte man durch gemeinsames Reden mehr erreichen, anstatt übereinander zu reden und das betrifft beide Seiten !!! 
Auch der Verband muss sich hier bewegen.
Grundsätzlich verstehe ich schön langsam schon worauf du hinauswillst (du wiederholst dich ja oft genug) allerdings zweifle ich an deinen Methoden

Mich interessiert der Bundesverband eigentlich wenig, man sollte eben vor Ort anfangen mit den Leuten vernünftig zu reden und nicht Energien verschwenden für ein Projekt, dass im Moment nicht wichtig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Versetz dich mal in die Lage eines Funktionärs der sich ständig sowas anhören muss, denkst du nicht, dass der nach einer gewissen Zeit die Schnauze voll hat und auf Durchzug stellt. Da gibts dann eben keine Gespächsbereitschaft mehr.


Ich muss und will mit niemandem reden, der Restriktionen für Angler anstrebt - diese Sorte Funktionär wird mit der Zeit aussterben - je schneller, desto besser...
Überzeugen kann man solche Betonköpfe eh nicht....



> Des weiteren ist das Recht zu fischen in keinem Bundesgesetz geregelt sondern in den jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetzen


Das ist falsch, da Angeln als eigentumsgleiches Recht vom Grundgesetz geschützt ist. Lediglich die Ausführung liegt bei den Ländern - da wiederum hat JEDER Funktionär und JEDER Verband dafür zu sorgen, dass Restriktionen wegkommen - oder ein Funktionär/Verband, der dem zuwiderhandelt muss selber wegkommen..



> allerdings zweifle ich an deinen Methoden


Kannst Du gerne - mit den "vorsichtigen Methoden"; miteinander reden etc. haben wir in den letzten 40 Jahre den heutigen Stand erreicht:
Nachtangelverbot
Abknüppelgebot
Setzkescherverbot
und, und, und...

Also gehören die ganzen Mauscheleien und das ganze unsägliche Verhalten und die ganzen anglerfeindlichen Forderungen dieser sogenannten "Vertreter" der Anglerschaft ans Licht der Öffentlichkeit.

Gerade dass der VDSF verhindern will - wie es in der Veröffentlichung zu lesen ist - dass öffentlich berichtet und diskutiert wird, zeigt ja deutlich, dasss diese Herren (sowie alle, die das einstimmig mit beschlossen haben) noch nicht ansatzweise begriffen haben, dass sich die Zeiten ändern. Und dass sie nicht wollen, dass der Angler an der Basis von den Mauscheleien und dann zu erwartenden neuen Reestriktionen was mitbekommt.


JEDER vernünftige Funktionär auch und gerade im VDSF wird dies begreifen - und nur mit denen kann man was bewegen.

Jeder andere - nach Veröffentlichung dieses unsäglichen Beschlusses durch den VDSF-Bund müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass das alle momentanen Funktionäre in allen Verbandsgliederungen sind, da sich niemand dagegen stellt bzw. niemand das öffentlich macht - darf sich schlicht nicht annmaßen, Angler vertreten zu wollen un der sollte dann lieber zum Nabu, BUND oder gleich zu PETA wechseln.

Es geht schlicht um eine grundsätzliche Einstellung.

Dazu ein kleines Beispiel, das jeder wird nachvollziehen können:
Auch wenn der ADAC weiss, dass viele der bei ihm organisierten Autofahrer "schwarze Schafe" sind, notorische Geschwindigkeitsüberschreiter, Drängler etc. kämpft der ADAC immer gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen und für vernünftige, zielgerichtete Kontrollen - im Bund und in den 
Ländern. Und verunglimpft nicht die eigene Klientel, so wie es der VDSF immer wieder macht.

Mehr verlange ich von keinem Funktionär, der sich anmaßt für Angler zu sprechen (egaL von welchem Verband) -  aber auch keinen Deut weniger..

Und wir haben ja Verbände, die das so machen:
Im DAV - auch wenn es da wie den VANT leider auch Verbände und Funktionäre gibt, die dem zuwiderhandeln. Da allerdings wird sowohl vom Bundes- wie von den andereren DAV-Landesverbänden dann versucht Einfluss zu nehmen.

Schon von daher ist Deine Argumentation falsch, da in der Praxis schon bewiesen ist, dass man mit einer andereren Herangehensweise anglerfreundlichere Gesetze (Brandenburg, Thüringe, Sachsen-Anhalt etc.) erreichen kann..

Und sogar - wie z. B. DAV-Sachsen-Anhalt - als Anglerverband anerkannter Naturschutzverband sein kann, obwohl beim Zweck des Verbandes das Angeln gleichberechtigt mit dem Naturschutz in der Satzung steht.

 Auch dieses VDSF-Märchen, dass man deswegen nicht das Angeln mit in die Satzung des neuen Verbandes als Zweck des Verbandes aufnehmen könne ist also wie viele andere VDSF-Märchen schlicht schon in der Praxis widerlegt..

Und ja, ich habe die Schnauze voll davon, dass von oben nach unten im VDSF die Angler 
und die eigenen Funktionäre (bewusst??) falsch informiert, (bewusst??) desinformiert und eigentlich einer schützerischen Gehirnwäsche unterzogen werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@Oberlander

Erst mal Klasse, dass Du Dich inhaltlich an der Diskussion beteiligst und die Art des Vorgehens etwas in den Hintergrund stellst.

Warum wir oftmals agressiv vorgehen, haben wir schon zur Genüge erklärt. Der erste Kontakt mit einem Verband oder einem Funktionär ist immer freundlich oder neutral, wir reagieren darauf, wie man uns gegenübertritt. 

Ist aber nicht Thema.

Zur Bedeutung des Bundesverbandes für die Gesetzgebung hab ich ja schon geschrieben, nämlich gleich Null. Und auch auf Europäischer Ebene sind wir da eher eine Lachnummer. 

Was die Fischereigesetze angeht, müssen die natürlich sein. Denn nicht alles ist über Bundesgesetze abgedeckt oder basiert auf föderalistischem Recht.

Aber, alles was Tierschutz und Naturschutz angeht ist in vollem Umfang durch das Bundestier- und Artenschutzgesetz oder Bundesnaturschutzgesetz abgedeckt.

Schwarzangler stehen unter dem Schwert der Wilderei oder des Diebstahls. C&R, Wettfischen, Setzkescher, das töten und alles, was direkt mit der Kreatur zu tun hat, muss sich am Tierschutzgesetz messen lassen. 
Das reicht doch, verdammt nochmal, aus.

Sich mit Leuten zusammensetzen, dass würde ich gerne machen. Leider muss ich auf andere Weise Geld verdienen als mit den Belangen der Angelfischerei und es ist schlicht zeitlich nicht zu schaffen. Also ist es doch besser, die träge Masse der Angler zu mobilisieren, was schwer genug ist, aber wie es scheint immer mehr gelingt. Dazu haben wir noch was in Vorbereitung. 

Ich hab jedenfalls den Eindruck bekommen, dass die einzige Person, die Mohnert für wichtig hält, Mohnert ist. Und das sein rufschädigender Einfluß auf den Namen VDSF von den Landesverbänden nicht nur hingenommen wird, sondern auch noch durch wiederwahl und einstimmige Ergebnisse gedeckelt wird, spricht doch Bände.


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Was den Schutz des Eigentums (hier Fischereirecht) anbelangt hast du Recht. Doch weiß ich nicht ob der Schutz des Eigentums (Fischereirecht) gleichbedeutend mit dem Recht der Ausübung (Fischereiausübung) dieses Rechtes ist. Zwar kann dir, wenn du eines besitzt, keiner dein Fischereirecht nehmen, aber das du dein Fischereirecht ausüben kannst steht da nicht.
Ich glaube, wenn ich nicht ganz fehl liege, dass die Ausübung eben dieses Rechtes nur durch die jweiligen Landesfischereigesetze geregelt ist und auch nur dort deffiniert wird.
Naja zum Rest, da werden zumindest wir beide uns, so denke ich mal, nie einig werden. Aber das ist ja auch kein Muß.
Ich denke es wäre eben einfach der sinnvollere Weg Funktionäre aus verschiedenen Verbänden, die die selben Ideen und Ansätze haben an einen Tisch zu bringen. Ihr habt wohl einen Haufen an Infos die euch zugetragen werden, da finden sich bestimmt bei einigen Funktionären Übereinstimmungen und da gilts dann zu vermitteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> . Ihr habt wohl einen Haufen an Infos die euch zugetragen werden, da finden sich bestimmt bei einigen Funktionären Übereinstimmungen und da gilts dann zu vermitteln.


Das dachte ich bis zu der Veröffentlichung jetzt vom VDSF auch.

Da diese Veröffentlichung jedoch einstimmig vom Verbandsausschss (der vertritt ja ALLE Funktionäre in ALLEN Landesverbänden) so beschlossen wurde, stehen hinter diesem anglerfeindlichen Unfug eben auch der ganze VDSF in allen Gliederungen sowie ALLE Funktionäre.

Jedenfalls hat sich bis jetzt weder eine Verbandsgliederung noch auch nur ein Funktionär von diesem anglerfeindlichen Umtrieben distanziert, so dass man also wirklich von allgemeiner Zustimmung im VDSF ausgehen muss..

Leider..............


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Was die Fischereigesetze angeht, müssen die natürlich sein. Denn nicht alles ist über Bundesgesetze abgedeckt oder basiert auf föderalistischem Recht.
> 
> Aber, alles was Tierschutz und Naturschutz angeht ist in vollem Umfang durch das Bundestier- und Artenschutzgesetz oder Bundesnaturschutzgesetz abgedeckt.
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich sind wir beide, was die Notwendigkeit von Gesetzen anbelangt gar nicht mal so weit auseinander. Auch sind mir einige Funktionäre bekannt, die ebenfalls nicht weit weg von dieser Linie sind. Nur müssen da dann auch die jeweiligen Gesetzgeber in den Länder mitspielen. Aber mit der Zeit bekommt man ja dann doch einiges durch.
Da braucht man manchmal noch, wie am Wasser auch Geduld.

Naja was den Mohnert und die Zustimmung zu ihm anbelangt, das sehe ich etwas anders, ich denke der Bundesverband interessiert die wenigsten wirklich. Die Angler wissen in welchem Verein sie sind, einige hier wissen noch, dass sie zum Landesfischereiverband Bayern (zumindest hier ) gehören, weil man von dem Grafiken und Broschüren bekommt die man auf den JHVs sehen kann, aber die Wenigsten wissen was der VDSF überhaupt ist. Auch auf den Seiten des Landesfischereiverbandes findet man sehr wenig über den VDSF ( Bund), das dürfte wohl vieles, wenn nicht alles sagen. Wie das genau bei den anderen Verbänden aussieht weiß ich nich aber ob es da so viel anders ist?

@ Thomas
hat sich gerade überschnitten. Ich halte es eben für Möglich oder vielleicht sogar wahrscheinlich, dass die Landesverbände eben den Bundesverband machen lassen, weil vielleicht das Interesse an der Bundesebene nicht so groß ist. Und warum deswegen nach Aussen hin Uneinigkeit zeigen?
Wenn was passiert wird es wohl von Landeseben ausgehen. Denn die beiden obersten Herren auf Bundeseben (DAV/VDSF) können sich wohl nicht besonders gut riechen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Falls die Bayern im Verbandsausschuss sind (wovon bei einem so großen Verrband auszugehen ist), haben sie auch zugestimmt laut Veröffentlichung und tragen dies dann auch voll mit.

Und die bayrischen Verbände sind ja eh nicht gerade für fortschrittliches Denken und Handeln bekannt sondern auch eher für restriktive Maßnahmen und Handeln (z.. B. Unterstützung des tierschutzwidrigen Abknüppelgebotes)......


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falls die Bayern im Verbandsausschuss sind (wovon bei einem so großen Verrband auszugehen ist), haben sie auch zugestimmt laut Veröffentlichung und tragen dies dann auch voll mit.
> 
> Und die bayrischen Verbände sind ja eh nicht gerade für fortschrittliches Denken und Handeln bekannt sondern auch eher für restriktive Maßnahmen und Handeln (z.. B. Unterstützung des tierschutzwidrigen Abknüppelgebotes)......



Nochmal ich denke es ist den Landesverbänden eher egal. Von mittragen würde ich da nicht wirklich reden. Kann mich aber natürlich auch irren, genauso wie du, wir waren eben beide nicht dabei.
Zum Rest sag ich jetzt mal nix, hier gehts nicht um fortschritliches Denken der Bayern


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Interessant und auch typisch in dem Zusammenhang:
Nirgends ist auf den Seiten des VDSF zu finden, wer im Verbandsausschuss  eigentlich sitzt - auch da hält man lieber im Geheimen, wer die Angler wieder schikaniert..

Sollten die bayrischen Verbände diesen anglerfeindlichen Unfug wirklich nicht unterstützen, so ist es dann an ihnen das auch öffentlich zu machen..

Solange das nicht passiert, muss man von Zustimmung ausgehen.... 
Sei es aus Überzeugung oder - wie Du wohl vermutest - aus Fahrlässigkeit....


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind wir beide, was die Notwendigkeit von Gesetzen anbelangt gar nicht mal so weit auseinander. Auch sind mir einige Funktionäre bekannt, die ebenfalls nicht weit weg von dieser Linie sind. Nur müssen da dann auch die jeweiligen Gesetzgeber in den Länder mitspielen. Aber mit der Zeit bekommt man ja dann doch einiges durch.
> Da braucht man manchmal noch, wie am Wasser auch Geduld.
> 
> Schau, ich weiß nicht seit wann Du angelst und ob Du die Geschichte des VDSF seit den 80ern verfolgen konntest. Im Netzt gibts darüber so gut wie keine Infos, weil das Internet damals noch nicht vorhanden war.
> ...



Ich denke, da hast Du Recht. Ich geh sogar soweit zu sagen, dass vielen Landesverbänden der Bundesverband so egal ist, wie vielen Anglern die Landesverbände oder die Angelpolitik allgemein.

Ich finde auch ganz klar, dass es ungut ist, alle Funktionäre die sich nicht sofort und deutlich öffentlich für eine Reform aussprechen oder sich vom Bundesverband distanzieren über einen Kamm zu scheren und zu verteufeln.

Da gehe ich in keinster Weise mit Thomas konform.

Unsere Aufgabe kann m.M. nach nur sein, Reformwillige zu unterstützen, aufzubauen und ihnen zu gegebener Zeit eine Plattform zu bieten. Und gleichzeitig alle Betonköpfe und Postenkleber an den Pranger zu stellen. 
Ersteres mit aller Vorsicht und Behutsamkeit um kein Porzellan zu zerschlagen. Letztere mit aller Wucht und Deutlichkeit damit auch der letzte Angler begreift, wie die ticken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Unsere Aufgabe kann m.M. nach nur sein, Reformwillige zu unterstützen, aufzubauen und ihnen zu gegebener Zeit eine Plattform zu bieten


Nach der Veröffentlichung im VDSF und nachdem sich keiner gegen diesen Unsinn wehrt, muss ich leider inzwischen davon ausgehen, dass es eben (LEIDER!!!) keine Reformwilligen im VDSF gibt, sondern nur blinde Abnicker. 
Wie schon gesagt, entweder aus Überzeugung oder aus Fahrlässigkeit - oder wie Ralle meint, aus Angst....

Wir Angler brauchen aber andere Vertreter, weder Abnicker noch Angsthasen!!!


*NICHTS!!!*  wäre mir lieber, als wenn sich das als Irrtum rausstellen würde..

Und ich würde sofort eimerweise Asche auf mein Haupt streuen..

Nur glaube ich inzwischen nicht mehr, dass einer der Funktionäre im VDSF genügend Rückrat besitzt, um da eindeutig und klar Stellung zu beziehen gegen den Bundesverband.

Oder dass in den Landesverbänden eingesehen wird, dass es erste Pflicht sein muss für JEDEN  Funktionär, GEGEN Restriktionen und FÜR Angler zu kämpfen!!

Falls das doch passieren sollte:
Asche auf mein Haupt und viel und großes Lob an diejenigen, die sich das dann trauen..

Bisher zeigt aber leider nur der DAV, dass es eben auch anders geht - LEIDER!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach der Veröffentlichung im VDSF und nachdem sich keiner gegen diesen Unsinn wehrt, muss ich leider inzwischen davon ausgehen, dass es eben (LEIDER!!!) keine Reformwilligen im VDSF gibt, sondern nur blinde Abnicker.
> Wie schon gesagt, entweder aus Überzeugung oder aus Fahrlässigkeit - oder wie Ralle meint, aus Angst....



Sorry Tom, das ist Unsinn.

Du weißt so gut wie ich, dass uns Funktionäre des VDSF kontaktieren aber (noch) nicht öffentlich werden wollen. Du weißt nicht, wer bei Beschlüssen abstimmt. Der Betonkopf, oder der dahinter in den Startlöchern stehende Reformer. 
Du weißt, dass wir sehr viel Zuspruch aus Verbandskreisen bekommen. Und Du weißt, dass es in den Reihen des VDSF schon mehrfach vorgekommen sein soll, dass mit persönlichen Konsequenzen gedroht wurde. Die Drohung von Mohnert im letzten Pamphlet, keine öffentlichen Aussagen zu machen, war ganz bestimmt nicht nur auf den DAV gemünzt. 

Sich in der momentanen Situation mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen zu outen,ist politischer Selbstmord. 

Lassen wir uns auf die konzentrieren, die erklärtermaßen gegen Reformen sind, wie z.B. einige Funktionäre in Schleswig Holstein und Hamburg, und die anderen Stück für Stück auf den Prüfstein schicken. 
Und wer weiß, was in Bayern im Hintergrund abgeht. Da haben wir noch nichtmal dran gekratzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Sorry Tom, das ist Unsinn.


Das ist bei mir pure Enttäuschung.............


----------



## Oberlandler (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ Ralle

Ich denke Bayern hat hier dem Beschluß u.a. auch zugestimmt, weil man nach dem plötzlichen Tod des Präsidenten andere, für Bayern wichtigere Themen im Kopf hat, als den Mohnert.
Wir haben einen wie ich finde wirklich guten Präsidenten plötzlich verloren, sowas lähmt natürlich.
Am 30.April findet eine Mitgliederversammlung statt, danach weiß man mehr....


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@Oberlanler


"ich sag ja man kann über bestimmte Gesetze diskutieren, da einige  wirklich sinnlos sind, das kann man auch mit dem VDSF machen, allerdings  auf einer sachlichen Ebene, immer wieder die selben Vorwürfe machen  bringt nichts, aber auch gar nichts. Eher ist der Gegenteil der Fall.  Versetz dich mal in die Lage eines Funktionärs der sich ständig sowas  anhören muss, denkst du nicht, dass der nach einer gewissen Zeit die  Schnauze voll hat und auf Durchzug stellt. Da gibts dann eben keine  Gespächsbereitschaft mehr. 
Damit nehme ich hier niemanden in Schutz, das ist schlicht menschliches Verhalten."

Ich halte den Weg den das AB hier geht für außergewöhnlich Mutig und absolut unterstützend´s WERT. Mir stellt es die Nackenhaare wenn ich so was lesen muss wie du hier zum besten gibst und auf dem weg zu Mohnert´s Gedankengut bist.  

Mir ist es lieber ich kenne meine Freunde und auch Gegner, als in irgendwelchen Kämmerchen herumzuschleimen bzw. zu Eiern und selber einer von diesen Mohnert´s zu werden. So wie das AB hier vorgeht zeigt einem klipp und klar was gemeint ist und welche Sache man unterstützt, und dass verdient den höchsten #r und ein ganz ganz dickes Dankeschön für das persönliche Engagement. Hier weiß jeder der das liest wo er dran ist und auch wer hier Unterstützung erwarten kann und wer nicht #6

Ob in der Politik, in den Fischereiverbänden oder sonst wo ist es leider immer so dass es sich früher oder später in diese negativen Richtungen entwickelt, wenn eben der persönliche Druck durch die kleinen Befürworter/Wähler fehlt, und die Herren sich dann für Allmächtig halten und ihre "Freunde und Schleimer" um sich scharen. Es ist einfach zum Kotzen, dass es fast immer so ist. In meinem Leben habe ich schon manchen in Bereichen wo ich Ahnung hatte dieser Brüder geknickt, aber irgendwann wir man da auch müde. Aber ich bin da nicht müde genug um andere zu unterstützen die diese Wege im Interesse für uns alle gehen.

@Thomas, Ralle und Honeyball
bitte verzettelt euch nicht und haltet die Sprache einfach, so dass alle es verstehen, ADAC und Beispiel mit den Äpfeln ist die Richtige Richtung, dass Thema ist sonst für viele zu Umfangreich zum Verstehen und man verliert dass Interesse.
Das ist eigentlich der Weg den die da oben gehen, und die sollen zu uns kommen und nicht wir zu denen. Die haben nur durch die Zwangsabgabe an ihre Verbände einen gewissen Vorteil, weil sie sonst ganz alleine und einsam wären.



*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engagement*


----------



## Blauzahn (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unsere Aufgabe kann m.M. nach nur sein, Reformwillige zu unterstützen, aufzubauen und ihnen zu gegebener Zeit eine Plattform zu bieten. Und gleichzeitig alle Betonköpfe und Postenkleber an den Pranger zu stellen.
> Ersteres mit aller Vorsicht und Behutsamkeit um kein Porzellan zu zerschlagen. Letztere mit aller Wucht und Deutlichkeit damit auch der letzte Angler begreift, wie die ticken.



Die Frage ist, in wie fern das angenommen wird.
Derzeit dreht sich doch alles im Kreis.... (nicht nur in der Diskussion hier)
Den guten Oberlandler kann ich in Ansätzen sehr gut verstehen und tlw. seine Haltung nachvollziehen.
Jedoch sind seine, wie meine  Einwürfe und Beiträge geprägt von Befindlichkeiten.
Keiner ist frei von Vorurteilen gegenüber der Gegenpartei
und somit kann auch konstruktiv nicht vorangekommen werden. Erst wenn man unvoreingenommen an die Sache herangeht, ist in Ansätzen ein Weg erkennbar.
Dieser Weg ist in der Entstehung und kann nur von den eigentlichen "Dirigenten", den Landesverbänden initiiert und zielführend angeschoben werden.

Ein gewisses Maß an Verständnis des Anderen ist m.M.n. der einzig sinnvolle Ansatz, der Beginn für eine neue Diskussion.
Egal ob Mohnert allein regieren will oder Markstein mal guckt was für ihn rausspringt....

Ich schlage vor, hier im Anglerboard eine Art "Kontaktbörse" für Angelvereine zu installieren, um so auf der untersten Ebene eine Annäherung zu ereichen. :q

Ähm... hab ich das geschrieben?

Ja... hab ich
Vllt. ein Anfang den Anderen besser zu verstehen....|wavey:

Verwirrten Gruß,
René


----------



## m-spec (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> Ich denke Bayern hat hier dem Beschluß u.a. auch zugestimmt, weil man nach dem plötzlichen Tod des Präsidenten andere, für Bayern wichtigere Themen im Kopf hat, als den Mohnert.
> Wir haben einen wie ich finde wirklich guten Präsidenten plötzlich verloren, sowas lähmt natürlich.
> Am 30.April findet eine Mitgliederversammlung statt, danach weiß man mehr....



Hmmm. Nachdem was man so hört haben die Bayern eher die Pistole gezückt und klar zum Ausdruck gebracht: Wenn die Fusion nicht kommt treten wir aus dem VDSF aus. Ein Schlag den der Verband schwerlich verkraften könnte.


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Kann mir mal einer sagen warum wir uns dieses Vorstands Gezeter eigentlich gefallen lassen.Jagen wir doch einfach diese Dickschädel und Besserwisser,
die doch nur zusehen das für sie Macht oder auch möglicherweiser Ähnliches hägen bleibt, zum Teufel und machen endlich mal das was für uns wichtig sein sollte. Wir wollen angeln ,das wir mit gewissen Beschränkungen die bereits vorgegeben sind leben müssen,sollte man aktzeptieren. Aber wir sollten uns nicht von Realitätsfremden Vorstandsfuzzis auf der Nase rumtrampeln lassen.

Also Menstruation.. äh ne Revolution egal Hauptsache es zieht endlich Ruhe ein.


----------



## Hanns Peter (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant und auch typisch in dem Zusammenhang:
> Nirgends ist auf den Seiten des VDSF zu finden, wer im Verbandsausschuss  eigentlich sitzt - auch da hält man lieber im Geheimen, wer die Angler wieder schikaniert..



Schau mal in die Satzung des VDSF:



> Der Verbandsausschuß setzt sich zusammen aus:
> a) dem Präsidium
> b) dem 1. Vorsitzenden bzw. dem Präsidenten der Landesverbände, die ordentliche
> Mitglieder des Verbandes sind, oder den von den Landesverbänden schriftlich Bevollmächtigten.



In dem Zusammenhang noch eine Aussage des Präsidenten Mohnert vom vergangenen Samstag:

Noch nicht einmal 10 % der Mitglieder des VDSF kennen die Satzung der LV oder gar des BV. Mit viel Glück kennen sie gerade einmal die Satzung ihres Vereines.

Dieser Aussage kann ich nur zustimmen. Leider interessiert sich kaum jemand dafür.

Daraus resultiert auch ein großes Problem:

Man kann nur sehr spät reagieren. Das droht wegen der Zeitschiene der Fusion auch für oder gegen eine evtl. mögliche Fusion.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, hier im Anglerboard eine Art "Kontaktbörse" für Angelvereine zu installieren, um so auf der untersten Ebene eine Annäherung zu ereichen. :q




Kuckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211955 ganz unten.

Haben wir angeboten. Es gab auch Resonanz, aber es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass sich sehr viele Reformwillige noch sehr alleine fühlen. Da muss erst einer den ersten Schritt machen, dann ziehen andere nach.

Dazu aber brauchen diese Leute die Unterstützung der Basis, sprich den Zuspruch von den Anglern. Auch und gerade hier im AB, denn hier lesen mittlerweile fast mehr " Gäste" als registierte User. 

Und genau den "Gästen" sollte man zeigen, was die Angler erwarten.


----------



## Oberlandler (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@3.2.1 Mein Zander

ich verwehre mich hier massiv dagegen ein Anhänger, Freund, Schleimer- und was sonst noch alles in deinem Beitrag vorkommt- Mohnerts zu sein.
Ich halt ja viel aus aber ich lasse mich hier von niemandem in die Ecke zu Herrn Mohnert stellen.
Dieser so genannte Herr Mohnert hat oft genug versucht, den LfV Bayern in manchen Themenbereichen (Konigsfischen,...) unter Druck zu setzen. Diesem sogenannten Herren Mohnert wurde vom LfV Bayern oft genug die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt. 
Andere haben scheinbar verstanden worauf ich hinaus möchte. Mir gehts um die Landesverbände, da sitzen die wahren Entscheidungsträger.
Also nochmal abschließend von dir und auch keinem anderen hier lasse ich mich in die Mohnert Ecke stellen!!!

Schade, dass ich mich hier schon wieder ärgern muss, diese Diskussion hatte wirklich Potential. Mal schauen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



			
				Hanns Peter schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbandsausschuß setzt sich zusammen aus:
> a) dem Präsidium
> b) dem 1. Vorsitzenden bzw. dem Präsidenten der Landesverbände, die ordentliche
> Mitglieder des Verbandes sind, oder den von den Landesverbänden schriftlich Bevollmächtigten.


Sowas hatte ich befürchtet - Dass also tatsächlich der gesamte VDSF mit allen Verbandsgliederungen und allen Funktionären tatsächlich so anglerfeindlich ist und so einen Unsinn einstimmig mit unterstützt....


----------



## janowi (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

*#q* *Ich denke eine missglückte "Vereinigung"    reicht doch !!!!!!!*


----------



## angler1996 (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und genau den "Gästen" sollte man zeigen, was die Angler erwarten.


 
Dann will ich das mal tun


Liebe Gäste!

ein einfaches, simples Mitglied eines Vereins 

Ich will Angeln!
und das ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen
ohne darüber nachdenken zu müssen, ob ich einen Fisch zurück setze oder nicht, ich will den auch bis zum Ende des Angeltages in einem dafür geeignetem Setzkescher hältern dürfen. Wer es möchte, sollte sich an Wettangeln beteiligen dürfen und nein ich möchte nicht mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit vom Wasser verschwinden müssen.
Ich hab mich mit nem Schweden in Norwegen über Angeln in Deutschland unterhalten. Der hat geguckt, als wöllt ich ihn verarschen und dann herzhaft gelacht.

Ich bin eigentlich für die Fusion, um in einem starken, einigen Verband für die Interessen der Angler( sieh oben) sprechen zu können.

Wenn ich allerdings dieses Statement des VDSF zur Wiederaufnahme / Weiterführung der Verhandlungen lese , dann steht das doch unter der Rubrik Gespräche ja , aber sprich mir bitte nicht an und informiere nur keine Deiner Mitglieder über irgend etwas.
Wir können ja nachträglich gucken, was da so beschlossen wurde, Hauptsache wir zahlen Beiträge.

Ist das wirklich die Meinung aller, die da zugestimmt haben?
Ich will keinen Naturschutzbund, sonder einen Angelverband, der sich auch zum Angeln bekennt und bei dem Angeln wenigstens auch in der Satzung im Mittelpunkt steht.
Da dies in Sachsen–Anhalt ja wohl funktioniert, sollte das auf Bundesebene auch gehen

Auf dieser Basis ein klares Nein von mir zu einer Fusion

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Schön und kurz zusammen gefasst...........

Dazu sind Funktionäre scheinbar leider so wenig in der Lage wie aus solch einfachen und sicher bei weit über 90% der am Angeln interessierten  Menschen so oder so ähnlichen vorhandenen Wünsche in praktische Arbeit umzusetzen..

Es ist ein Trauerspiel, das leider auf dem Rücken von uns Anglern ausgetragen wird.... 
;-(((((


----------



## Rolfhubert (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Tach auch #h

@966 : Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen #6

....und damit aus unseren "Träumereien" einmal Wirklichkeiten werden,
bin ich seit März Mitglied in einem Verband,
der das Wort > Angeln < auch noch in seiner Satzung hat.
Hat auch garnicht weh getan 

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Zoddl (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich befürchtet - Dass also tatsächlich der gesamte VDSF mit allen Verbandsgliederungen und allen Funktionären tatsächlich so anglerfeindlich ist und so einen Unsinn einstimmig mit unterstützt....


Das ist so definitiv nicht korrekt! Und steht auch so nicht in Hans Peters Posting. 
Wie auch? Das hiesse ja, dass der "gesamte VDSF mit allen Verbandsgliederung" im Vorfeld den Beschlüssen aus Offenbach zustimmen müsste/hätte/würden. Die bleiben ja nun aber bekanntermassen solange in Offebach hängen, bis sie einstimmig bestätigt werden.

Und wenn der gesamte VDSF mit allen(!) Verbandsgliederungen so anglerfeindlich ist, warum wird dann in NRW nicht das Angelverbot an den durch ENVIO belasteten und jetzt aktuell noch DO-EMS Kanal endlich vorangetrieben?? Und wieso steigt in Thüringen der TLAV aus dem VDSF aus?


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das ist so definitiv nicht korrekt! Und steht auch so nicht in Hans Peters Posting.
> Wie auch? Das hiesse ja, dass der "gesamte VDSF mit allen Verbandsgliederung" im Vorfeld den Beschlüssen aus Offenbach zustimmen müsste/hätte/würden.



Das hat Thomas, glaube ich, auch so nicht gemeint. Er meinte, dass die Präsidenten / 1. Vorsitzenden aller Landesverbände - ohne Ausnahme - dem zugestimmt haben. Und das war auch so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

So isses..


----------



## torfi (19. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Nur eine Frage!



> Thomas
> Dazu sind Funktionäre scheinbar leider so wenig in der Lage wie aus solch einfachen und sicher bei weit über 90% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen so oder so ähnlichen vorhandenen Wünsche in praktische Arbeit umzusetzen.


Auf welche Daten stützt sich deine Annahme bezüglich der von dir abgebenden Prozentzahl der am Angeln interessierten Menschen?
Du haust ja so eine Zahl in den Raum!
Deine Aussage ist bestimmt fundiert hinterlegt!
Und genau um diese fundierte Datenbasis geht es mir.
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ torfi:
Nö, das ist keine fundierte Zahl, sondern eine reine Schätzung.

Ich komm ja nun einigermaßen rum, lerne viele Angler kennen.

Zudem kriegt man hier im Forum ja nun auch mal einen groben Überblick, wie Angler ticken.

Die meisten sind ganz normale Menschen und keine regelungswütigen, gutmenschigen Weltverbesserer....

Es gibt viele Angler, die nachts nicht angeln gehen wollen - aber ich habe  praktisch noch keinen getroffen, der deswegen allen anderen Anglern das Nachtangeln verbieten will - das sind immer nur Funktionäre..

Es gibt viele Angler, die keinen Setzkescher verwenden - aber ich habe  praktisch noch keinen getroffen, der deswegen allen anderen Anglern den  Setzkescher verbieten will - das sind immer nur Funktionäre..

Es gibt viele Angler, die kein Wertungsangeln brauchen - aber ich habe  praktisch noch keinen getroffen, der deswegen allen anderen Anglern das  Wertungsangeln verbieten will - das sind immer nur Funktionäre..

Es gibt viele Angler, die Fische grundsätzlich nicht zurücksetzen - aber ich habe  praktisch noch keinen getroffen, der deswegen allen anderen Anglern die Entnahme jedes Fisches vorschreiben will - das sind immer nur Funktionäre..

Und so weiter, und so weiter...

Ob das nun 70, 80 90 oder 99% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen sind, die da nicht so regelungswütig wie die Funktionäre ticken, dazu gibt es leider keine wissenschaftlich haltbare Datenbasis (mangels Interesse, welcher Wissenschaftler wollte sich damit aus welchem Grunde beschäftigen??).


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

PS: 
Um das nochmal zu verdeutlichen:
Selbst wenn die Hälfte der organisierten Angler (in beiden Verbänden) für möglichst viele Verbote und Restriktionen wären, kämen wir noch in die Nähe der 90%:
Ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen laut Allensbach
Davon organisiert in beiden Verbänden zusammen ca. 800.000
Also unter 20%

Dieser sehr geringe Organisationsgrad und auch der Unterschied von den laut Arlinghaus ca. 3 Millonen aktiver Angler aus Deutschland zu den in Deutschland an Hand Organisation und Kartenausgabe gezählten 1,8 Millionen in Deutschland selber aktiven Anglern zeigt ja deutlich, dass gerade überbordende Bürokratie und Verbote das Angeln in Deutschland be- bwz. verhindern.

Das wird noch deutlicher, wenn man sich Brandenburg anschaut, wo durch einen einfacheren Zugang zum Angeln sowohl wesentlich mehr Menschen das Angeln anfangen wie dann auch nachfolgend in Vereine gehen..

Und kein Angler hat selber Interesse an Verboten oder Restriktionen - das sind nur die Funktionäre, welche leider oft genug einfach nur "Gastangler" duch entsprechende Restriktionen von "ihren" Gewässern fernhalten wollen - und das lieber über restriktive Gesetzgebungen regeln als das einfach zu zugeben und durch interne Regelungen selber die Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen.

Dies alles mitbedacht, ist also sicherlich die von mir genannte Zahl mit ca. 90% nicht allzuweit an der Realität vorbei zu sehen...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



torfi schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage!
> 
> 
> Auf welche Daten stützt sich deine Annahme bezüglich der von dir abgebenden Prozentzahl der am Angeln interessierten Menschen?
> ...



Deine Frage ist "fundiert" berechtigt, und Thomas sollte vielleicht ein etwa oder ca. davor schreiben, aber wer wäre den eigentlich *verpflichtet* uns diese und weitere ähnliche Fragen etwa zu 100% fundiert beantworten zu können? Wem seine *Pflicht* wäre es uns aus dem Steh greif antworten zu können?

Diese Pflicht liegt mit sehr großer Sicherheit nicht im AB begraben, sondern diese Fragen müssen die Herren des VDSF und aller anderen Verbände sowie die Vorsitzenden der Vereine und Präsidenten ohne wenn und aber beantworten können, sonst wäre jeder der das nicht "fundiert" beantworten kann mit absoluter Sicherheit fehl am Platz, oder?

Wie viele der organisierten Angler zahlen freiwillig ihren Obolus an die Verbände, oder wollen das? Wie viele der nicht organisierten Angler zahlt freiwillig, oder hält es für sinnvoll diese Verbände zu unterstützen? 

Ich kenne glaube ich keinen Angelkollegen der auch nur einen Cent an diese Verbände bezahlen will, weil er darin etwas sinnvolles sieht. Man sollte den Verbänden dieses angeordnete Geld entziehen, und es auf der Basis wie beim z.B. ADAC etc. machen. Die Leute müssten und würden freiwillig bezahlen wenn sie dafür eine Gegenleistung sehen würden, was im Moment bestimmt nicht der Fall ist. 

Für mich mache ich im Kopf einfach eine Rechnung auf, auf der einen Seite + und auf der anderen ein - und was dann z.B. vom Wert des VDSF übrig bleibt ist nicht viel.....und für mich ist dass in meinem Kopf sehr fundiert.

Es ist doch sehr einfach, den organisierten Anglern durch Pflicht das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, oder? Warum macht man es nicht freiwillig, da schließen sich dann vielleicht viele nicht organisierte an, oder? Gibt doch bestimmt mehr Geld und eröffnet dadurch andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## ivo (20. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Auf die Beschlüsse des Verbandsausschusses des VDSF kann es nur eine Antwort geben: "*Schluss mit den Verhandlungen!* Nicht aussetzen sondern Einstellung! Mit dem VDSF und unter seiner Führung kann es keinen Verband geben!"

Jeder DAV-Funktionär, der jetzt noch weiter machen will sollte freiwillig gehen, bevor er von den Mitgliedern gegangen wird. Das muss auch in den Verbänden des DAV nicht lange diskutiert werden. Die Lage ist klar und eindeutig. Jetzt muss endlich mal schnell und entschieden gehandelt werden, es müssen endlich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht werden. Und dazu gehört auch, das der Verband kritische Ansichten seiner Mitglieder publiziert! 

Agieren statt reagieren kann es nur heißen! Es gewinnt nur der, der dem Gegner immer einen Schritt voraus ist!

Habe die Ehre, lieber mitlesender Landesverband!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Hab mal etwas OT entsorgt ;-)


----------



## Zoddl (21. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Wie steht eigentlich die "offizielle Angelpresse" zu speziell diesem Thema? Über die Fusion wurde ja im Vorfeld und nach dem Scheitern in einigen Printmedien berichtet. Die (Absichtserklärung zur) Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsverhandlung seitens des VDSF sollte bei denen demnach ja auch auf Interesse stossen.
Und lesen bzw. verstehen können, sollten sie den VDSF  Beschluss ja sicher auch?

Wie hoch die aktuellen Verkaufszahlen der einzelnen Zeitschriften sind, ist mir zwar nicht bekannt... interessiert mich eigentlich auch rein gar nicht. Gelesen werden sie aber trotzdem.
Und bei einigen (vor allem denen ohne Internet bzw. Internet - wenig - Nutzer) ist eine Aussage aus der "Fachpresse" wesentlich glaubwürdiger, als die Meinung einiger weniger aus einem Anglerforum. So zumindest meine Erfahrung aus Gesprächen mit meinen "Kollejen".


Aso... Zeitschriften kauf ich mir nur seltenst. Sonst hätte ich mir die Frage evtl. selbst beantworten können...

Grüzze


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Die "seriöse" Printpresse hat brav Pressemeldugnen der Verbände veröffentlicht ohne nachzufragen oder zu recherchieren..

Über das neue Angelgerät der Werbekunden wird aber dafür ausführlicher als bei uns berichtet...


----------



## gründler (21. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Zoddl

Googel bemühen,Paul Parey Verlag raussuchen,sowie andere Verläge und ne Mail schicken mit der Aussage/Link vom VDSF.Unmut bekünden und hoffen das sie sich diesem thema annehmen.

Das nennt man Leserzuschrift/Meinungen.....


lg#h


----------



## Jens Friedrich (21. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

also ich bin im http://anglerverband-leipzig.de/ und schon immer im dav
weiss garnicht was das mit dem vdsf soll, außer das ich über jahre nicht an allen gewässern angeln konnte
nun kann ich es wieder und bin darüber froh
was der vdsf jetzt so abzieht ist ein abbild dessen was er schon seit jahren versucht
die alleinherschaft auch in den neuen bundesländern
da hat dieser verband aber nicht dran gedacht das alle ehemaligen ddr bürger nur in einem verband waren, nämlich im dav
und die angler die nach der wende vom vdsf zwangsrekrutiert wurden sind in einen verein gegangen der beim dav war ( nicht alle natürlich )
der rest hat sich mal den westverband angeschaut aber die meisten so wie ich es in meiner umgebung ( leipzig, grimma, eilenburg, torgau, wurzen usw. ) gesehen habe sind wieder zum dav gegangen
wo da der trend hinging war nicht schwer zu sehen
mit der sagen wir mal " fusion " der beiden verbände im raum leipzig kann ich aber sher gut leben, da ich nun wieder gewässer beangeln kann die mir durch den vdsf seit jahren verwehrt waren


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=295&Itemid=306
*Der DAV nimmt Stellung zum Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) vom 12. April 2011 (Nachricht 31/2011)* 

Der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF hat seine Aussagen vom 4. Februar 2011 über das Aussetzen der Fusionsverhandlungen relativiert und ist – wie er mit Veröffentlichung des entsprechenden Beschlusses vom 12. April 2011 mitteilte – zu weiteren Gesprächen bereit.

Das Geschäftsführende Präsidium und die 6er-Verhandlungskommission des DAV stellen fest, dass der DAV sich nicht durch teilweise kritikwürdige Vorbedingungen beirren lässt. Das Geschäftsführende Präsidium des DAV sowie seine 6er-Verhandlungskommission sind  im Interesse der deutschen Anglerschaft bereit, mit dem Geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF über die Weiterführung der Fusionsverhandlungen sowie über den Inhalt des Beschlusses des Verbandsausschusses des VDSF vom 12. April 2011 so schnell wie möglich noch vor dem diesjährigen Deutschen Fischereitag in Dresden zu sprechen. 

Dabei hofft der DAV, künftig in einem großen Deutschen Angelfischerverband für die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei einstehen zu können.

Günter Markstein
Präsident des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.


----------



## ivo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ich glaub Herr Markstein bekommt ein Problem mit der Basis und nicht nur der.


----------



## Hanns Peter (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dabei hofft der DAV, künftig in einem großen Deutschen Angelfischerverband für die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei einstehen zu können


In der Reihenfolge hätte das auch vom VDSF kommen können |bla:


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ich habe Verständnis dafür, dass der DAV sich das Scheitern der Fusion nicht vom VDSF, wie geplant, unterjubeln lassen will.

Hoffentlich unterschätzt der DAV nicht die außergewöhnlich negative Wirkung dieser Mitteilung auf die Basis.

Wenn diese Mitteilung nicht ausschließlich taktisch geprägt ist, dann sollten sich die Angler der neuen Bundesländer schonmal mittelfritig von ihren Gewässerpools verabschieden.

Eine zwangsläufige Folge der Fusion unter den heute gegebenen Umständen. 

Der DAV hat mit dieser Mitteilung nicht nur sehr viele Angler enttäuscht und verunsichert, sondern gleichzeitig der Akzeptanz einer eventuellen Fusion einen Bärendienst erwiesen.

*Ihr solltet Euch schämen. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ich hatte eigentlich gesagt, dass ich das nicht kommentieren will....

Aber ich krieg sonst Magengeschwüre.....

Nach dem Pamphlet des VDSF - einstimmig getragen vom Verbandsausschuss, also ALLEN Landesverbänden und Funktionären des VDSF - nun also nach Wochen die Stellungnahme des DAV dazu...

Der Berg kreißte (wochenlang) und gebar (nicht mal ) ein Mäuschen....

Der DAV scheint willens, alle Kröten vom VDSF zu schlucken für eine Fusion und die Angler genauso zu vergessen, wie es der VDSF schon seit Jahrzehnten macht..

Kein Wort zu den ganzen Unwahrheiten, die vom VDSF verbreitet werden, kein Wort zu den unannehmbaren Vorbedingungen des VDSF für Gespräche, kein Wort dazu, dass Pflicht JEDEN Funktionärs sein muss, geplante gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler zu verhindern oder vorhandene abzuschaffen, kein Wort davon, dass man als Verband alle Landesgesetze durchforstet und danach versucht, die jeweils anglerfreundlichste Regelung in ALLEN Ländern dann auch durchzusetzen.

Wir brauchen keinen zusätzlichen Ostregionalverband der Angelfeinde im VDSF, sondern einen wirklichen Anglerverband für ganz Deutschland.

Mit dieser unsäglichen Stellungnahme ohne jede Aussagekaraft und ohne jede angelpolitische Zielrichtung scheint es aber leider wohl eher auf ersteres zuzulaufen - Hauptsache Fusion, wen interessieren schon die Angler..

Nun scheinen also wir Angler auch noch die letzten Funktionäre zu verlieren, die einmal wirklich etwas für Angler tun wollten und sich alles auf die VDSF-Schiene zu zu bewegen ...

Ich muss mich Ralle anschliessen:
*Ihr solltet Euch schämen.*


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Dabei hofft der DAV, künftig in einem großen Deutschen Angelfischerverband für die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei einstehen zu können.



Sehr enttäuschend.

In erster Linie suchen wir Angler nach einer starken Vertretung unserer Interessen und nicht nach einem Ökosystemwiederherstellungsverband!

Den gibts nämlich schon(VDSF)!

Das man genutzte Gewässer pflegt, ist klar und braucht nicht (oder nur unter ferner liefen) Ziel eines Anglerverbandes zu sein!

Also bitte, Herr Markstein und Gefolge, überdenkt diese Aussage nochmal!
Sie erweckt den Eindruck des Aufweichens der einstigen Grundsätze, die alle DAVler als Angler zusammenhielten.

*So bitte nicht !!!*


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

In der Tat eine sehr enttäuschende und willenlose Erklärung des DAV Bundes.
Erinnert ein wenig an die Mentalität der Blockflöten in der ehemaligen DDR..

Diese Erklärung bzw. Position wird nicht ohne Folgen bleiben, 
für wen bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Norbi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> In der Tat eine sehr enttäuschende und willenlose Erklärung des DAV Bundes.
> Erinnert ein wenig an die Mentalität der Blockflöten in der ehemaligen DDR..
> 
> Diese Erklärung bzw. Position wird nicht ohne Folgen bleiben,
> für wen bleibt abzuwarten.



Sind Sie auch nicht,warum wohl ist der gesammte Vorstand des DMV zurückgetreten ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Das war ja aber schon lange vorher..


----------



## Norbi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Hat aber mit der ganzen Sache zutun.Schade das sich keiner dazu mal meldet.


----------



## Honeyball (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Naja, klar auf den ersten Blick enttäuschend.

Aber was sollte der DAV denn tun, um überhaupt wieder an einen Verhandlungstisch zu kommen? Hätten die jetzt im Vorfeld Tacheles geredet, hätten sie endgültig den Schwarzen Peter als Schuldige für das Scheitern jeder Verhandlungen.

Wenn die einigermaßen taktisch klug vorgehen, ist die einzig wirksame Strategie, möglichst schnell wieder die Fusionsverhandlungen aufzunehmen, dabei zuzusehen, dass nicht die senile Garde rund um Mohnert mit am Tisch sitzt, sondern wenigstens ein paar von den wenigen Vernünftigen aus der zweiten Reihe des VdSF, um dann zu versuchen, das Sinnvolle und Nützliche durchzusetzen.
Und wenn genau das die Strategie ist, dann war genau diese Stellungnahme der passende Schlüssel dazu:m
Denn nun hat der DAV alle Chancen, da entweder was Gutes draus zu machen oder endgültig zu belegen, dass der VdSF alles andere ist, als eine Vereinigung, der das Wohl der Angler in Deutschland in irgendeiner Form nahe steht.

Wichtig ist jetzt, dass wir alle genauestens hinschauen, ob und wie es weiter geht und was unterm Strich dabei rauskommt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ Honeyball:
Ob "Tacheles reden" oder nicht:
Es gibt Dinge, die einfach klar sein müssen für JEDEN Verband und JEDEN Funktionär - und auch der DAV hat dazu nichts geantwortet oder geschrieben (vom VDSF erwartet ja eh niemand mehr Antworten):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211955

Wer zu viel "taktiert" statt zu einer klaren und anglerfreundlichen Politik mit eindeutigen Vorgaben zu stehen und das auch öffentlich, wird am Ende nur einen vorübergehend "weichgespülten" neuen Verband bekommen, in dem dann nach kurzer Zeit wieder die Angelverhinderer aus dem jetzigen VDSF das Sagen haben werden.

Und das brauchen wir nun als Angler wirklich nicht - das haben wir schon................

Von daher:


> Wichtig ist jetzt, dass wir alle genauestens hinschauen, ob und wie es weiter geht und was unterm Strich dabei rauskommt!


*Worauf Du Dich verlassen kannst!!!!*


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Scheinbar haben wir Macht und Einfluß des VDSF doch stark unterschätzt. Die bisher starken Worte des DAV scheinen nur Lippenbekenntnisse gwesen zu sein.
Immerhin hält sich der DAV an den vom VDSF vorgeschriebenen Maulkorberlass.

Zitat aus der Verlautbarung des VDSF:

- es zukünftig keinerlei Veröffentlichungen jeglicher Art auf den offiziellen Websites, in  
Presseorganen oder sonstigen Publikationen aus beiden Verbänden  geben kann, die ge-eignet sind, den jeweils anderen Verband, dessen  Präsidium und den Verbandsausschuss sowie im jeweiligen Verband  verantwortungstragende Einzelpersonen herabzuwürdigen oder in sonstiger,  dem Geist einer Fusion abträglichen Art, darzustellen 


Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, nicht mal im Traum, dass der DAV schon so unter der Fuchtel des VDSF steht. 

Wa war das denn bisher?

Scheingefechte ? 

Damit man nachher sagen kann, wir wollten ja, aber die Umstände haben besseres verhindert ?

Klüngelei hinter verschlossenen Türen ? Zum Nachteil und auf Kosten der Angler in den neuen Bundesländern ?

Im ehemaligen Westen sind wir schon lange dem anglerfeindlichen Wirken des VDSF ausgeliefert. 
So wie hier und jetzt fing das damals auch im Westen an. Scheinbar harmlos und "zum Wohle der Angler".

Nun stehen wir mit runtergelassenen Hosen da. Und in den "neuen" Bundesländern nestelt man fleißig an den Hosenträgern. Und auch diese Hose wird fallen. 

Das Gemeinwohl wird finanziellen Interessen weniger geopfert werden. Denkt mal dran, wie das nach dem Mauerfall im Osten war, wer wirklich von der Deutschen Einheit profitiert hat. Glaubt denn einer von Euch, das würde jetzt anders sein?

Es wird genauso kommen, wenn diese Fusion nicht verhindert wird.

Die Landesverbände des DAV haben es in der Hand, das zu verhindern. Wenn sie nicht andere Ziele verfolgen. 

Mann, Mann, da sitzen die wochenlang zusammen und überlegen wie sie auf die Verlautbarung des VDSF reagieren, und dann sowas. 180Grad Kehrtwende oder ganz einfach keinen Arxxx in der Hose ?

Die müssten auf der Geschäftsstelle des DAV jetzt eigentlich in Protestmails ersaufen. Werden sie aber nicht, weil auch hier die Hammelherde wieder schweigen wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Naja, klar auf den ersten Blick enttäuschend.
> 
> Aber was sollte der DAV denn tun, um überhaupt wieder an einen Verhandlungstisch zu kommen? Hätten die jetzt im Vorfeld Tacheles geredet, hätten sie endgültig den Schwarzen Peter als Schuldige für das Scheitern jeder Verhandlungen.




Was sie hätten tun sollen?

Ganz einfach:

Ja, wir wollen die Fusion. Aber wir wollen eine Fusion, wo der Angler und dessen Rechte und Freiheiten an erster Stelle stehen. Punkt.

So eine weichgespülte Diplomatenkacke, die zudem später jedwede Richtungsänderung zulässt, bracuht kein Mensch.

Wenn sich jetzt die Landesverbände vom Bundesverband abkehren, was ich stark hoffe, dann hat der DAV erst recht den schwarzen Peter. 

Wie kann man nur.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

"Schwarzer *Peter*" ist gut und frei interpretierbar.....
;-))

Und vielleicht auch so gefährlich für Angler wie schwarze Vögel - oder sogar noch gefährlicher ....


----------



## Gemini (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Schwarzer *Peter*" ist gut und frei interpretierbar.....
> ;-))



Interpretieren soll ich, ok dann interpretier ich mal, frei nach:

Anger. Fear. Aggression. The Dark Side of the Force are they.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Der Brüller.#6:m

Leider ist das Thema trotzdem mehr als ernst.


----------



## Honeyball (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Nein, Ralle, ich glaube nicht, dass das bisher Scheingefechte waren.

Ich denke mal, der VdSF ist anfangs in seiner unnachahmlichen Arroganz davon ausgegangen, dass der "kleine" DAV sich so im Vorübergehen mal eben vereinnahmen lassen wird.
Dann musste Mohnert plötzlich erkennen, dass die keineswegs so blauäugig sind und hat die 12er-Kommission platzen lassen, als die auf dem besten Wege war, eine vergleichsweise anglerfreundliche, aber seinen Machtinteressen entgegen stehende Fusionslösung zu basteln.
Dafür hat er -auch aus eigenen Reihen- mächtig Gegenwind bekommen und es irgendwie geschafft, dem DAV auch noch die Schuld zuzuweisen, zwar zu unrecht, wie wir alle wissen, aber ein großer Teil der senilen Funktionäre ohne PC-Kenntnisse, geschweige denn Internet, dackelt in treuer blökender Schafsmanier dem Oberleithammel hinter.
Jetzt hat der DAV erstmal seine Landesverbände abgeklopft und wahrscheinlich das Signal erhalten, dass es auch dort immer noch eine Mehrheit gibt, die für eine Fusion ist, auch wenn man evtl. Abstriche machen muss. Also gilt die Devise: Zurück an den Verhandlungstisch.

Und letztlich bleibt eine vielleicht 10%-Chance, dass noch was Vernünftiges dabei rauskommt, im Gegensatz zu einer großen Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass entweder alles scheitert oder aber es tatsächlich zu der rigiden Lösung eines Großverbandes nach VdSF-Gusto kommen wird.

Die größte bei mir verbleibende Hoffnung ruht im Moment eigentlich ausschließlich auf dem einzigen, was ich innerhalb des VdSF noch als einigermaßen positiv empfinden kann: Der relativen Unabhängigkeit der Landesverbände, die ja tatsächlich, wenn sie genug Eier in der Hose haben, sich auch mal über die spinnerten Doktrinen hinweg setzen könnten. Vielleicht werden die jetzigen DAV-Landesverbände im Falle einer Fusion genau dies zugunsten ihrer Mitglieder nutzen können.
Andersrum betrachtet, denke ich natürlich dann sofort an eben genau diese VdSF-Landesverbände, insbesondere die eigenwilligen und sturen Kommunikationsverweigerer aus Schleswig-Holstein und die nicht minder anglerfeindlichen Agitatoren in Hamburg, und schon geht wieder die rote Warnleuchte an...

Aber Fakt ist doch, dass wir hauptverbandsunabhängig so manche Landesverbände kennen, die in Summe eher positiv rüber kommen und die einfach in ihrer Position noch mehr gestärkt werden müssen, damit sich anglerfreundliche (Verbands-)Politik nicht nur in einzelnen Ländern sondern letztlich auch bundesweit realisieren lässt.

Aus (jetzt egoistischer) Sicht des AB und des Redaktionsteams ist mir jedenfalls einiges klar: Es wird noch so manche häßliche eitrige Wunde geben, in die wir massiv hineinpieksen können und müssen, um möglichst viele Angler darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass sie einiges an Geld in Form von Verbandsabgaben bezahlen, damit ihre eigenen Interessen mit Füßen getreten und in den Boden gestampft werden.
Dieses ganze Verbandsmeschpoke ist dermaßen von Geschwüren zerfressen, von Eiterpickeln übersät und von Parasiten malträtiert, dass nur radikale Kurmaßnahmen eine Chance haben, da wieder einen lebensfähigen Körper draus zu machen. Obwohl der Vergleich naturgemäß hinkt, denn ein derart kranker Körper würde ja krepieren und nicht zum zombiehaften Monster mutieren.


----------



## ivo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

In Sachsen gibt es ein klares Votum gegen die Übernahme. Die Vereine sind hier nicht mit dem Kurs einverstanden. Sollte eine Übernahme kommen brennt hier die Luft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Aber Fakt ist doch, dass wir hauptverbandsunabhängig so manche Landesverbände kennen, die in Summe eher positiv rüber kommen und die einfach in ihrer Position noch mehr gestärkt werden müssen, damit sich anglerfreundliche (Verbands-)Politik nicht nur in einzelnen Ländern sondern letztlich auch bundesweit realisieren lässt


Nachdem ALLE Landesverbände mit ALLEN Funktionären im VDSF-Verbandsausschuss dem unsäglichen Schreiben zur Fusion mit dem Diktat von angelfeindlichen Bedningungen zugestimmt haben, sehe ich momentan keinen einzigen Landesverband im VDSF, der "in Summe" tatsächlich noch anglerfreundlich oder positiv "rüberkommen" würde..

Und sollte da der DAV tatsächlich einen Beitritt zu einem solchen Verband unter solchen anglerfeindlichen Bedingungen denken und diesen wahrnachenm, wird es am nächsten Tag einen wirklichen Anglerverband geben.
Versprochen... 

Leider nicken die auch nur den ganzen anglerfeindlichen Unfug des Bundesverbandes ab..


----------



## gründler (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



ivo schrieb:


> Sollte eine Übernahme kommen brennt hier die Luft!


 

Die brennt schon jetzt,und zwar nicht nur so lala,sondern es ist schon ne kleine Kernschmelze die De.weit brennt,und die nicht so schnell gelöscht werden kann wie man es gern hätte.


@Thomas: Aber bitte nur mit Anglern an der Hauptbasis,mit richtigen Anglern die selbst regelmässig Angeln gehen,alles andere hat kein Nennwert.


lg#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ gründler:
Keine Panik - wir haben bis jetzt 2 Verbände, deren Mitglieder Gewässerbewirtschafter sind.

Dem einen - DAV - waren nach bisherigen Aussagen auch die Angler und deren Anliegen wichtig.

Den anderen - VDSF - sind nach Aussagen des Präsidenten des Bundesverbandes nur seine Mitglieder - also die gewässerbewirtschaftenden Vereine - wichtig.

Wenn ein weiterer Verband nötig werden sollte, weil auch der DAV seine Positionen aufgibt, wird das eine rein angelpolitische Ansammlung von einzelnen Anglern als Mitgliedern sein, damit auch Angler in Deutschland endlich einmal eine Stimme bekommen und nicht nur die Gewässerbewirtschafter.


----------



## ivo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ gründler

Ist schon richtig. Hier wird nicht mehr gemurrt, hier wird laut gemault.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und letztlich bleibt eine vielleicht 10%-Chance, dass noch was Vernünftiges dabei rauskommt, im Gegensatz zu einer großen Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass entweder alles scheitert oder aber es tatsächlich zu der rigiden Lösung eines Großverbandes nach VdSF-Gusto kommen wird.




Eine 10%ige Chance, dass bei einer Übernahme des DAV etwas vernünftiges herauskommt ist definitiv zu wenig. 

Bis heute war ich der Meinung, dass bei einer Fusion mit einem DAV der Rückgrat beweist, tatsächlich was positives rauskommen kann.

Dieses Rückgrat ist mit der letzten Stellungnahme in sich zusammengebrochen. Mit wenigen Sätzen hat man das Vertrauen und die Hoffnung der Angler nachhaltig gestört.

Würde es "nur" ums angeln gehen, hätte man sich diese Peinlichkeit seitens des DAV sicher erspart. Ergo muss man noch ganz andere Interessen vermuten, die stärker wiegen als die der Angler. 

Wie auch immer und was auch immer die Absicht des DAV ist, so treten sie haargenau in die Fußstapfen des VDSF.

Ein neuer, von beiden bestehenden Verbänden unabhängiger Anglerverband, in dem sich ziemlich sicher auch der eine oder andere enttäuschte Landesverband organisieren dürfte scheint mir jetzt auch unausweichlich.


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein neuer, von beiden bestehenden Verbänden unabhängiger Anglerverband, in dem sich ziemlich sicher auch der eine oder andere enttäuschte Landesverband organisieren dürfte scheint mir jetzt auch unausweichlich.



Dem schließe ich mich voll an. 
Halte es nicht nur für unwahrscheinlich, sondern ausgeschlossen. Für einen solchen Verband fehlt das entsprechende Personal und insbesondere auch das Geld.

Sinnvoll wäre es, wenn die "leidenschaftlichen" Angler, die zwar auch die natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen schützen, aber bei denen das Angeln im Vordergrund steht, nach einer Fusion bemühen würden, die anglerischen Interessen in den Mittelpunkt zu rücken. Damit ist man aber - zumindest im Westen - mehrfach gescheitert. Der leidenschaftliche Angler geht fischen, ihn interessiert die Verbandsarbeit nicht. Und so fern es ihn interessiert und er sich einmischt, tritt er meist so undifferenziert auf, dass er von der Politik nicht akzeptiert wird.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein neuer, von beiden bestehenden Verbänden unabhängiger Anglerverband, in dem sich ziemlich sicher auch der eine oder andere enttäuschte Landesverband organisieren dürfte scheint mir jetzt auch unausweichlich.



Ich bin dabei.

Was im Moment da abgeht läuft auf folgendes hinaus, der VDSF macht kleine und etwas größere Zugeständnisse, womit er der Gewinner ist, die ganz dummen vom DAV freuen sich dann noch und meinen etwas erreicht zu haben. Den nun kommt der Faktor Zeit hinzu um alles nach und nach in seine gewünschten Bahnen zu leiten.

So wie es jetzt läuft hat sich der DAV das Rückrat brechen l a s s e n, und wird nur noch über kurz oder lang eine Geschichte gewesen sein.

Oliver Kahn hat es mal gesagt: "wir brauchen jetzt Eier, Leute mit Eiern brauchen wir jetzt"

Es ist einfach zum Kotzen immer das gleiche Spiel, wohin man in der Politik auch schaut.

*Ekelhaft, einfach Ekelhaft was man da sieht und hört bzw. liest. 
*


----------



## Zoddl (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Könnte mich bitte mal jemand aufklären, was ich an der ganzen Sache scheinbar falsch verstehe? Die Stellungnahme des DAV liest sich für mich nicht wie eine "Absichtserklärung", sondern eher verstehe ich das als einfache Reaktion auf die Mitteilung des VDSF. 

Es kann aber auch sein, dass ich zwischendurch ne Pressemitteilung verpasst hab und deswegen so doof fragen muss.

So wie ich das sehe/verstehe:


			
				Stellungnahme des DAV schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF hat seine Aussagen vom 4. Februar 2011 über das Aussetzen der Fusionsverhandlungen relativiert und ist – wie er mit Veröffentlichung des entsprechenden Beschlusses vom 12. April 2011 mitteilte – zu weiteren Gesprächen bereit.


Der VDSF meldet Bereitschaft zur erneuten Aufnahme der Fusionsverhandlung... der DAV reagiert. Es geht hier noch gar nicht um die konkrete Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsverhandlung, sondern nur um das Anmelden der Gesprächsbereitschaft. Wie ihr schon gesagt habt... der schwarze Peter halt.




			
				Stellungnahme des DAV schrieb:
			
		

> Das Geschäftsführende Präsidium und die 6er-Verhandlungskommission des DAV stellen fest, dass der DAV sich nicht durch teilweise kritikwürdige Vorbedingungen beirren lässt.


Was sind denn die kritikwürdigen Vorbedingungen? 
Ist es nicht so, dass der durch die 12er Komm. erarbeitete Satzungsentwurf vom April 2010 eigenmächtig seitens des VDSF nach Gutdünken "nachgebessert" wurde (ist in der Pressemitteilung des VDSF in genau dieser Form nachzulesen) und der DAV dessen Inhalte nicht mehr vertreten wollte? Hat der DAV darüberhinaus jemals positives Interesse an den Verschmelzungsentwürfen vom November 2010 des VDSF gezeigt, in denen Inhalte des gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurfs nur "eingeflossen" sind und der Rest mit der "Kompetenz" des VDSF aufgefüllt wurde?

Nein? Warum sollte er es dann jetzt tun?



			
				Stellungnahme des DAV schrieb:
			
		

> Das Geschäftsführende Präsidium des DAV sowie seine 6er-Verhandlungskommission sind  im Interesse der deutschen Anglerschaft bereit, mit dem Geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF über die Weiterführung der Fusionsverhandlungen sowie über den Inhalt des Beschlusses des Verbandsausschusses des VDSF vom 12. April 2011 so schnell wie möglich noch vor dem diesjährigen Deutschen Fischereitag in Dresden zu sprechen.


Das "Gespräch" kann auch nach einer Minute vorbei sein! Wenn beide Verbände sich gegenseitig versichern, nicht von ihren Standpunkten abzuweichen, dann wars das mit Gespräch. Und weder der DAV noch der VDSF haben bisher (meines Wissens) in irgendeiner Form Äusserungen getätigt, dass sie weitere Zugeständnisse als ohnehin vor (DAV) und nach (VDSF) der "Überarbeitung" des erarbeiteten Satzungsentwurfs getan, machen würden.

Von daher sollte man erst in Panik geraten, wenn dieses Gespräch am Fischereitag tatsächlich zu einer Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsverhandlungen führt. Ich sehe das bisher (klärt mich bitte auf) aber defintiv noch nicht kommen!



			
				Stellungnahme des DAV schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei hofft der DAV, künftig in einem großen Deutschen Angelfischerverband für die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und *zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei einstehen zu können.
> *


Der DAV fällt den Anglern in den Rücken? Wo denn bitte?
Wollt ihr also doch lieber Verbote für einige Formen des Angelns??? Oder das bundesweite Abknüppelgebot? Denn als nachhaltig kann man das definitiv nicht bezeichnen!


Wie gesagt, ich kan auch alles verkehrt verstanden haben. 


@Ralle


> Wenn diese Mitteilung nicht ausschließlich taktisch geprägt ist, dann  sollten sich die Angler der neuen Bundesländer schonmal mittelfritig von  ihren Gewässerpools verabschieden.


Ist wo nachzulesen???
Mein letzter Stand der Dinge zum Thema Gewässerfonds/-pools ist, dass die bisherigen auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben! Was Neugründungen von Gewässerfonds betrifft, bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher. 


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Helmut2004 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Die sollen ihre Fusion bleiben lassen, werden dann schon sehn was sie davon haben. Einer der beiden geht mit Sicherheit "vor die Hunde" (oder auch beide).
Früher hat man immer gesagt: "Alle in einen Sack stecken und draufhauen, erwischt bestimmt keinen Falschen".
Oder:
"Wenn sich zwei streiten, freut sich der Dritte".
Jedenfalls geht es im Kindergarten gesitteter zu als in "unseren" beiden Verbänden.

Gruß und Petri Heil

Helmut


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ................................................
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich kan auch alles verkehrt verstanden haben.
> ...



Natürlich werden die Gewässerfonds nicht gleich mit der Fusion aufgelöst. Nach den jetzigen Erkenntnissen wäre es aber keine Fusion sondern eben eine Übernahme. Wenn der Bundesverband den DAV übernimmt, wird das über kurz oder lang auch bei den Landesverbänden passieren. 
Es geht scheinbar nur um Kohle und Macht, ich sag da nur VDSF GmbH. 
Schonmal nachgedacht, was das ist ??? Schon mal irgendetwas von den Geschäften dieser ominösen GmbH gehört oder gelesen ???

Und mit den Gewässerfonds ist jede Menge Kohle zu machen wenn man das "richtig" anstellt. Und wie man etwas "richtig" anstellt wurde mit dem restlichen Tafelsilber des ehemaligen Ostens ja eindeutig bewiesen. 

An den Weihnachtsmann glaub ich jedenfalls schon lange nicht mehr.


Solange wie vom DAV kein eindeutiges und zweifelsfreies Statement kommt, stinkt das alles nach Übernahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

@ Zoddl:

Der VDSF steht sowohl im Bund mit seinen unsäglichen Statements aus den 90er-Jahren die heute immer noch gelten, dass der Nahrungserwerb der EINZIGE sinnvolle Grund zum Angeln sei, wie auch mit den vielen einschränkenden Maßnahmen und Forderungen, die von den VDSF-Landesverbänden gefordert bzw. aktiv betrieben werden, eben klar als von Anglern bezahlter Naturschutzverband da. Die Ablehnung normalen, seit Jahrhunderten gelebten Angelns seitens des VDSF reicht vom Wertungsangeln über den Setzkeschergebrauch bis hin zum zurücksetzen von Fischen..

Der VDSF, der lieber Angler immer weiter reguliert und restriktive Maßnahmen befürwortet, statt dafür zu kämpfen, dass Angler dem jahrtausende alten Kulturgut Freizeitangeln im Rahmen persönlicher Verantwortung möglichst frei nachgehen können.

Der DAV dagegen, obwohl auch nur ein Verband von Gewässerbewirtschaftern und nicht von Anglern wie der VDSF auch, hat sich sowohl in seinen Veröffentlichungen wie auch im Handeln seiner Landesverbände zumeist das abschaffen von Restriktionen für Angler bzw. das abmildern soweit als möglich auf die Fahnen geschrieben (Ausnahme VANT in Thüringen, auch die fahren einen restriktiven VDSF-Kurs...).

Da der VDSF einer "Fusion" nur durch Beitritt des DAV zum VDSF zustimmen will, um dann mit einer neuen Satzung zum DAFV zu werden, ist es für uns Angler immens wichtig, dass vor einer solchen Übernahme durch Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag eindeutig festgeschrieben wird, dass nicht der bisherigen restritkiven und anglerfeindlichen Politik des VDSF-Bund und der VDSF-Landesverbände gefolgt wird.

Sondern das die Politik des DAV sich duchsetzt, um nicht immer weitere Restriktionen befürchten zu müsssen, damit nicht Angler immer insgesamt als schwarze Schafe dargestellt werden, sondern positiv und damit auch in der Politik in Deutschland eine Akzeptanz der Angler erreicht wird, wie sie in der Gesellschaft eh schon vorhanden ist und in den (meisten) anderen europäischen Ländern in der Politik ebenfalls (die Grünen kann man da wohl überall ausnehmen...).

Wie wenig sich der VDSF-Bund um demokratische Gepflogenheiten kümmert, zeigt schon, dass die Gespräche zur Fusion Anfang des Jahres GEGEN einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss ausgesetzt wurden. 

Argumentiert wurde vom VDSF-Bund mit nachweislich falschen Behauptungen zur gemeinsamen Satzung und den Inhalten der Gespräche.

Nun wurde also entweder erkannt, dass die Landesverbände dieses satzungswidrige Verhalten, die Gespräche gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss auszusetzen, nicht mehr mitmachen oder es lagen andere Gründe dafür vor.

Herr Mohnert und der VDSF-Bund hat durch sein Verhalten und seine Forderungen aktiv daran gearbeitet, dass die Fusion scheitern sollte.

Weder sollte der Passus (sinngemäß) "der Förderung aller Arten der nachhaltigen Angelfischerei" mit in die Satzung als Zweck aufgenommen werden, noch sollten Vorstandsmitgliedern Dienstvertäge möglich sein. 

*Wie heuchlerisch dies alles ist und wie schwach die Argumentation des VDSF diesbezüglich zeigt die Satzung des ASV-HH als VDSF-Landesverband!! *
Dort sind nämlich genau diese zwei Punkte heute schon enthalten, ohne dass deswegen der Status als Naturschutzverband angezweifelt werden würde oder sonst die Welt untergeangen wäre. 

Herr Mohnert wollte ja 1990 schon mal Präsident des DAV werden, bei dem er damals Mitglied war. Nachdem die im DAV damals clever genug waren, ihn nicht zu wählen, hat er es dann im VDSF geschafft - kein Kommentar zur "Cleverness" des VDSF...

Da natürlich aber klar ist, dass er auf Grund dieser Vergangenheit auch niemals vom DAV als gemeinsamer Präsident akzeptiert wird, hat er wohl auch nicht gerade ein großes persönliches Interesse an einer Fusion.

Auch das ist wohl einer der Gründe dafür, dass vom VDSF eine Fusion nur als Beitritt des DAV akzeptiert wird und nicht als gleichberechtigte Fusion. Und so fadenscheinig wie die Argumentation für diese Machtpolitik des VDSF ist leider auch das Verhalten des DAV dazu.

Denn wenn man diese ganze Vorgeschichte kennt, und nun nach diesem verlogenen "Gesprächsangebot" des VDSF, in dem bisher strittige Punkte als Vorbedingung vom DAV nach VDSF-Vorgabe akzeptiert werden sollten, ist es eben mehr als bedenklich, wenn der einzige Satz vom DAV dazu lautet "dass der DAV sich nicht durch teilweise kritikwürdige Vorbedingungen beirren lässt". 

Das ist seitens des DAV mehr als mau, wenn man für sich Anspruch nimmt, für Angler und deren Interessen zu sprechen.

Der DAV hat bisher immer versucht, vernünftig und klar zu argumentieren und die Störfeuer, falschen Behauptungen und Lügen des VDSF in den Gesprächen aufzuarbeiten. 
Um eben einen gemeinsamen, starken Verband hinzukriegen. 
Statt öffentlich eindeutig klarzustellen, dass der VDSF nur eine Übernahme will und keine gleichberechtigte Fusion - und schon gar nicht unter der Maßgabe, Restriktionen für Angler zu verhindern, abzuschaffen oder abzumildern.

In Veröffentlichungen in den Medien wie auf den eigenen Seiten hat der DAV immer wieder klar gemacht, dass es angeblich keine Fusion um jeden Preis geben solle. 
Sondern eben das Interesse der Angler am Abbau von Restriktionen, so wie heute in den meisten DAV-Gliederungen praktische Politik, auch Grundbedingung für eine Fusion sei.

Wenn nun der DAV praktisch diese anglerfeindlichen Vorbedingungen des VDSF "schluckt" nur für weitere Gespräche - vom "Maulkorb" gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit oder dme heuchlerischen Verbot von Wertungsangeln bis hin zur Weigerung das Angeln mit als Zweck des Verbandes in die Satzung aufzunehmen oder Dienstverträge für Präsidiumsmitglieder zu ermöglichen - dann stelle ich mir lieber nicht vor, was hinter den dann verschlossenen Türen (Vorbedingung ist ja, dass Medien nicht mehr über die Gespräche informiert werden) ausgemauschelt wird, nur um die Übernahme des DAV zu ermöglichen.

Wenn der DAV nicht endlich klar und auch öffentlich zu seinen angeblichen angelpolitischen Leitlinien steht und diese auch als festzuschreibende Vorausetzung für die Übernahme in den VDSF festschreibt, ist eben zu befürchten dass dann auch - nur um eine "Fusion" zu erreichen - auch solche für Angler existenziell wichtigen Dinge dann auf dem Altar der "Fusion" geopfert werden.

*UND ES KANN KEIN VERBAND ODER FUNKTIONÄR DAGEGEN SEIN, DASS RESTRIKTIONEN FÜR ANGLER ABGESCHAFFT WERDEN!!! SONST SOLLEN DIE ZU PETA GEHEN!!!*

Dann fehlt in Deutschland nach einer Übernahme ja auch die jetzt vorhandene Alternative zum von Anglern bezahlten Naturschutzverband VDSF.

Schon alleine, dass der DAV in vielen Ländern anglerfreundliche gesetzliche Regelungen initiieren und durchsetzen konnte zeigt ja deutlich, dass der VDSF mit seiner Angstmacherei und seiner gegenüber Anglern restriktiven Politik falsch liegt. In der Praxis bewiesen durch Gesetze, behördliche Maßnahmen und Urteile vor Gericht.

Wenn dann uns Anglern dieses Regulativ durch den DAV fehlt, sind wir wieder der restriktiven Politik des VDSF zur Sicherung seiner Machtposition durch Angstmache ausgeliefert. Und werden immer weitere Restriktionen bekommen.

Der beste Beweis dafür sind die immer noch aktuelle Politik des Bundes- und vieler Landsverbände des VDSF:


> Da ist laut *VDSF-Bund* der Verzehr der Fische der einzige und alleinige Grund zum Angeln?
> Das "schützt" uns Angler wovor?
> Das bringt uns Anglern was?
> 
> ...



In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir dann nur wieder ein, dass sich nur die dümmsten Kälber ihre Metzger selber aussuchen..

Ich hoffe, das sich der DAV nicht nur endlich klar und eindeutig für die Interessen der Angler positioniert, sondern dies auch öffentlich macht und dazu steht.

Dann - und nur dann - wird überhaupt eine Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF Sinn machen, wenn dies geklärt und  vor allem festgeschrieben ist.

Ansonsten macht sich der DAV auf den gleichen Weg wie der VDSF und wir werden dann verbandsseitig in Deutschland nur noch Totengräber der Angelei im dann gemeinsamen Verband haben.


----------



## volkerm (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Moin,

als in den Osten umgezogener (ungezogener?) Wessie war ich gestern auf einem Geburtstag mit altgedienten Ost- Anglern.
Mann, gingen und gehen die das entspannt an!!!
Was wir uns jahrzehntelang an die Regulierungswut des West- Verbandes gewöhnt haben (hatten?)?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Was wir uns jahrzehntelang an die Regulierungswut des West- Verbandes gewöhnt haben


Oder anders gesagt:
Immer wenn - ob von Politikern oder Funktionären - versucht wurde, "große Politik" zu machen, blieb der "kleine Mann" auf der Strecke...


----------



## NedRise (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Hallo in die Runde.

Ich glaube auch das man mit den Gewässern des DAV gut Geld verdienen kann und das einigen Leuten bewusst ist.Deswegen wäre wahrscheinlich eine Übernahme des DAV auch lukrativ,ist aber alles nur reine Spekulation.

Schliesse mich auch der Meinung an das Angeln in Deutschland viel zu sehr reguliert ist.Faire "Spielregeln" sind nötig,aber unnötige Schikanen wie sie mancherorts üblich sind braucht keiner.

(West)Deutschland geht im Vergleich zu unseren Nachbarländern,dank VDSF,Angelpolitisch einen merkwürdigen Sonderweg.Deswegen hoffe ich dass es zu einer Fusion unter diesen Umständen wie Sie momentan sind nicht kommt.

Wir bräuchten einen Verband in dem sich alle Angler engagieren können egal ob organisiert oder nicht sonst bleiben viele ungehört.Na ja Politik as usual.

P.S Danke an die Redaktion für die Recherche und die Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Schliesse mich auch der Meinung an das Angeln in Deutschland viel zu sehr reguliert ist.Faire "Spielregeln" sind nötig,aber unnötige Schikanen wie sie mancherorts üblich sind braucht keiner.


Genauo isses!!!!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ich frage mich immer wieder was ich machen kann (vielleicht andere auch) um den DAV zu unterstützen, bzw. wie ich ausdrücken kann dass ich mit dem VDSF in keiner Art und Weise konform gehe.

Kann jemand hier diese Möglichkeiten aufzeigen?

Gerade wir Angler, die in BW Leben und Wohnen, und nicht nur hier, sind doch von den perversen und perfiden Regelungen des VDSF betroffen, Beispiel Nachtangelverbot und noch viel mehr. 

Im Prinzip hat der VDSF es uns doch sehr einfach gemacht, aus der Sicht der Angler, und nicht nur dieser, gegen ihn, mit einfachen Worten zu argumentieren. Ich glaube es gibt da viele Möglichkeiten etwas zu unternehmen, es müsste nur richtig angefasst werden. Ob Angelhändler, Anglerforen, Angelgerätehersteller und nicht zuletzt wir Angler selbst sollten doch da uns zusammenschließen und uns wehren, gegen diese Auswüchse einiger Herren die mit uns nicht das geringste gemein haben, oder nicht?

Ich hoffe das wir im Interesse aller deutschen Angler, etwas machen, bevor es für uns zu spät ist. Oder sind wir doch alle nur dumme Schafe die sich das Messer/Beil anschauen bis es uns zerteilt? 

Wir haben den VDSF doch lange genug machen lassen, und gesehen dass er nicht das* geringste* mit uns *deutschen Anglern* gemein hat. Die Führungsriege dort, lacht sich doch ins Fäustchen, so über uns bestimmen zu können, ohne dass wir uns nur im geringsten wehren, und durch die "Zwangsgelder" die sie über die Vereine kassieren bezahlen wir sie auch noch, im glauben da was vernünftiges zu unterstützen.

Mir wäre es am liebsten man würde sich denen anschließen die aus unserer Sicht auf unserer Seite sind, diese zu stärken und ihnen zu zeigen das sie nicht alleine sind, und mit ihnen vernünftige Ziele im Interesse der deutschen Angler, Naturschützer und jedes gesunden Menschen durchzusetzen.

*Noch* ist es der *DAV*, *wie lange noch?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



> Oder sind wir doch alle nur dumme Schafe die sich das Messer/Beil anschauen bis es uns zerteilt?


Bis jetzt:
Leider ja............


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder was ich machen kann (vielleicht andere auch) um den DAV zu unterstützen, bzw. wie ich ausdrücken kann dass ich mit dem VDSF in keiner Art und Weise konform gehe.
> 
> Kann jemand hier diese Möglichkeiten aufzeigen?



Das perfide ist, dass es so einfach ist. Vorausgesetzt man ist organisiert, sonst gibts kaum Wege.

Als organisierter kann man den Vereinsvorstand per Mitgliederbeschluß dazu zwingen, bei Verbandssitzungen für anglerfreundliche Regeln einzutreten.
Machen das genug Vereine, ist alles gut. Ganz unabhängig davon, in welchem Verband man ist.

Die Krux ist halt, dass es 90% der Angler nicht interessiert. Jedenfalls nicht, bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## Hilde (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Krux ist halt, dass es 90% der Angler nicht interessiert. Jedenfalls nicht, bevor es zu spät ist.



Befürchte der Satz hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Da wird noch viel Wasser den Rhein runterfließen bevor etwas Substanzielles geschieht. Derweilen wurstelt die ignorante Mehrheit weiter wie gehabt und macht was sie will, während der Karren weiter Gas aufnimmt. 

Erst wenn der Karren an die Wand kracht, dann wird sich was ändern. So ist er halt der Homo sapiens sapiens.

Vielleicht sollte das AB-Team hier ein andere Strategie fahren und genau das Gegenteil wie bisher fordern, also für mehr Verbote, für mehr unsinnige Einschränkungen, für mehr VDSF!
Verlost kostenlose Mitgliedschaften bei NABU, BUND, PETA und wie sie alle heißen. 

Desillusionierte Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Den Teufel werden wir tun....

Wir werden weiter gegen Verbote und Beschränkungen ankämpfen..


----------



## Zusser (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Hilde schrieb:


> Da wird noch viel Wasser den Rhein runterfließen bevor etwas Substanzielles geschieht. Derweilen wurstelt die ignorante Mehrheit weiter wie gehabt und macht was sie will, während der Karren *weiter Gas aufnimmt.*


Das hört sich so an, als würden die Regelungen immer strenger, die Einschränkungen immer größer.

Für mich fühlt es sich in den letzten 15 Jahren aber ganz im Gegenteil so an, dass die Bedingungen liberaler und die Verhältnisse besser werden:
Das Nachtangeln wurde erlaubt, das Setzkescherverbot wurde aufgehoben, der Kormoran darf bejagt und vergrämt werden, Flüsse werden renaturiert statt begradigt wie noch in vor 20 Jahren, Umgehungsgerinne werden mit richtig viel Geld vom Land unterstützt.
Das weist vieles in die richtige Richtung. Zumindest in Bayern, andernorts mag es anders sein. Wir haben sicher keine paradiesischen Verhälntnisse, aber entgegen dem Gejammer wird es in den letzten Jahren besser, nicht schlimmer.

Dass in der Zukunft vermutlich Gegenwind für die Naturnutzung aufkommen wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## ivo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Setzkescher/Nachtangeln erlaubt?!

Das war bei uns nie ein Problem, weils nie verboten war!


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Zusser schrieb:


> Das hört sich so an, als würden die Regelungen immer strenger, die Einschränkungen immer größer.
> 
> Für mich fühlt es sich in den letzten 15 Jahren aber ganz im Gegenteil so an, dass die Bedingungen liberaler und die Verhältnisse besser werden:
> Das Nachtangeln wurde erlaubt, das Setzkescherverbot wurde aufgehoben, der Kormoran darf bejagt und vergrämt werden, Flüsse werden renaturiert statt begradigt wie noch in vor 20 Jahren, Umgehungsgerinne werden mit richtig viel Geld vom Land unterstützt.
> ...



Wenn man innerhalb weniger Jahre zehn Verbotsschritte vorantrabt und dann in mehreren Jahrzehnten einen wieder zurück, ist das ein Zeichen von Liberalisierung?

Wenn ein VDSF-Verband sich mit Tierschützern verbündet um gegen den Willen der Politik erleichterungen für die Angelfischerei zu verhindern, ist das ein Zeichen von Liberalisierung?
Wenn private Verabredungen zum Fischen genehmigungspflichtig werden sollen, ist das Liberalisierung?
Wenn man jeden gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisch töten soll, ist das Liberalisierung?


Um das mal klarzustellen:

So gut wie alle Verbote der letzten 40 Jahre gehen auf Initiative, Unterstützung oder zumindest Duldung des VDSF zurück. 

Die Entwicklung bezügl. des Kormorans ist ganz sicher weder Schuld noch Verdienst des VDSF, da schwingen die einfach nur Fähnchen. Und was Renaturierung und Umweltverbesserungen angeht, hat der VDSF ganz sicher auch nur marginale Verdienste. Grade da scheut er (der Verband, nicht die im VDSF organisierten Angler) sich vor jeder sinnvollen, weil arbeitsaufwändigen Arbeit. Auch nur Fähnchenschwingen und Beifall klatschen für Alibiaktionen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



ivo schrieb:


> Setzkescher/Nachtangeln erlaubt?!
> 
> Das war bei uns nie ein Problem, weils nie verboten war!




Kommt noch, garantiert dert Setzkescher. Ist nur eine Frage der VDSF-Zeit.


----------



## ivo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Abwarten, nicht jeder LV will weiter verhandeln. 
Ich kenne da einen Präsidenten mit einem sehr klaren Auftrag!


----------



## Rolfhubert (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Nabend
@3.2.1.mein Zander: 
Der DAV bietet in NRW die Möglichkeit einer
Einzielmitgliedschaft an,liegt bei etwa 33€ Jahresbeitrag.
Hier mal der link (@admins:wenn nicht gewünscht > löschen)
http://www.anglerverband.com
Einfach mal durchklicken und Kontakt aufnehmen.
Ich bin seit März Mitglied des DAV.
Wir müssen einen starken Gegenpol zum VDSF bilden,sonst.... |gr:

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ja, aber nur "Fördermitglied" - als einzelner Angler hast Du da leider auch nichts zu sagen, wie beim VDSF auch..
Weder Antrags- noch Stimmrecht..


Das wird sich beim VDSF allerdings bald zumindest in den Landesverbändenm ändern müssen, wenn die den Status als Naturschutzvberband behalten wollen wegen Europarecht.

Da muss das "Jedermanssrecht" gelten, dass jeder (auch einzelne Bürger) Mitglied eines Naturschutzverbandes werden kann.

Mal sehen was sich er VDSF da ein fallen lässt, um zu verhindern dass plötzlich Angler mitreden wollen...


----------



## Rolfhubert (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Jau Thomas,hast Recht :m
Bin ja auch im AGSB NRW und darüber im DAV.
.........also mit Stimmrecht :vik:

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Zusser (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man innerhalb weniger Jahre zehn Verbotsschritte vorantrabt und dann in mehreren Jahrzehnten einen wieder zurück, ist das ein Zeichen von Liberalisierung?


Das hängt vom persönlichen Zeithorizont ab, mit zunehmendem Lebensalter wird der scheinbar immer größer - wenn sich Zustände über 10 oder 20 Jahre hinweg eher bessern und Rückschritte ausbleiben dann nenne ich das durchaus eine Verbesserung und Liberalisierung.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ein VDSF-Verband sich mit Tierschützern verbündet um gegen den Willen der Politik erleichterungen für die Angelfischerei zu verhindern, ist das ein Zeichen von Liberalisierung?


Na ja, das kommt schon drauf an um was es sich konkret handelt. Mir ist da in der letzten Zeit nichts schlimmes zu Ohren gekommen.
Wenn du die alte Wettfischgeschichten meinst, das ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage her. Als Beispiel dafür, dass der 'Karren immer weiter Gas aufnimmt', (in Richtung Wand) wie Hilde geschrieben hat, taugt das Wettfischen nicht.
Außerdem ist das für mich in meiner Region eh uninteressant.
Ob man das Wettfischen, wie man es damals ausgeübt hat, wirklich braucht? Ich zumindest nicht. Mich hat damals die Kremkus-Werbung mit vollem Setzkescher eher abgestoßen.

Wenn, dann traure ich dem lebenden KöFi hinterher. Den werden dagegen die jungen nicht vermissen. Die Welt ändert sich.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn private Verabredungen zum Fischen genehmigungspflichtig werden sollen, ist das Liberalisierung?


Nö, das ist Dummheit und ein Zeichen von Überalterung der Großkopferten. Die sterben über kurz oder lang aus. Ist halt die Generation "Drucken Sie mir mal das Internet aus!".



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man jeden gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisch töten soll, ist das Liberalisierung?


Nee, sicher nicht. Zumindest für mich aber nichts neues, das war bei uns schon anfang der 80er so. Also keine neue Repression.
Außerdem scheint das tatsächlich die einzige Methode zu sein, mit der man einfach Auswüchse wir C&R eingrenzen kann. Wenn diese von mir ungeliebte Bestimmung weiterhin mit Augenmaß eingesetzt wird wie in den letzten Jahren, kann man schon damit leben.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um das mal klarzustellen:


*Für alles schlechte ist der VDSF verantwortlich, ob er was dafür kann oder nicht.
Für alles positive ist der VDSF dagegen auf keinen Fall verantwortlich, ob er was dafür kann oder nicht.*

Jedem seine Meinung. Solange sie nicht zur fixen Idee wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Meist ist halt das schlechte ursächlich auf den VDSF zurückzuführen, vor allem auf die unsinnigen Definitionen und Leitlinien, welche die Herren mit den Tierschützern ausgekaspert hatten...

Gures (NRFW z. B.) haben wir immer gelobt..

Nur leider ist diese Vernunft im VDSF eben klar auf dem Rückzug, wie man an der Einstimmigkeit des verlogenen Gesprächsangebotes zur Fusion gesehen hat - es scheinen sich die falschen durchzusetzen..

Und so scheint es auch beim DAV zu sein:
Da setzen sich wohl eher die politischen Weicheier durch, statt dass mal klar Position bezogen wird..

Insgesamt eine momentan traurige Entwicklung mit noch unabsehbaren Folgen.

Die letzte Hoffnung ist da ein eventuelles Gespräch zwischen den Verbänden, in dem der DAV enbdlich mal Klartext redet und nicht immer nur den Lügen und Un- und Halbwahrheiten des VDSF hinterherhechelt..

Immerhin hat Mohnert nun persönlich und öffentlich (JHV NRW) zugegeben, dass entgegen dem was er selber immer veröffentlicht hat, es NIE einen gemeinsamen, von beiden Seiten getragenen Satzungsentwurf gegeben hat..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Zusser schrieb:


> Na ja, das kommt schon drauf an um was es sich konkret handelt. Mir ist da in der letzten Zeit nichts schlimmes zu Ohren gekommen.
> Wenn du die alte Wettfischgeschichten meinst, das ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage her. Als Beispiel dafür, dass der 'Karren immer weiter Gas aufnimmt', (in Richtung Wand) wie Hilde geschrieben hat, taugt das Wettfischen nicht.



Nö, hat mit Wettfischen nix zu tun. Geht um die Möglichkeit an geschlossenen Gewässern ohne Sportfischerprüfung zu angeln.
Das wollte die Politik.
Der Verband ist dagegen und argumentiert mit Tierschutzgründen. Gleichzeitig empfiehlt er scheinlosen Anglern das fischen an Privatgewässern. Da scheint das vorgeschobene Tierschutzgesetz nicht zu gelten.
Touristenschein für scheinlose Angler aus anderen Bundesländern sagt der Verband ja, Touristenschein für Urlauber aus dem eigenen Bundesland sagt er nein.
  Es geht da nur und ausschließlich um Kohle, nix anderes.

Und Wettfischen führen fast alle Verbände durch, heißen jetzt nur Hegefischen. Ich nenn das scheinheilig. 

Beim VDSF ist in der Tat kaum was Gutes zu finden, was die freiheitlichen Bedingungen der Angelfischerei betrifft.
Bezgl. Umwelt- und Naturschutz hilft ein einfacher Vergleich der Hp von VDSF ( extrem dürftig) zu der des DAV ( auch nicht goldglänzend, aber doch besser). Da haben beide enormes Potential nach oben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Zusser schrieb:


> *Für alles schlechte ist der VDSF verantwortlich, ob er was dafür kann oder nicht.
> Dem ist leider so! Denn für all den Verschlechterungen die es nunmal gibt ist der VDSF , mit, verantwortlich! Schon allein aus dem Grund da er sie entweder seiner Zeit selber aktiv mit in die wege geleitet hat oder sich nicht wehement genug dagegen zur Wehr gesetzt hat.
> 
> Für alles positive ist der VDSF dagegen auf keinen Fall verantwortlich, ob er was dafür kann oder nicht.
> ...



In einem Punkt bin ich aber ganz bei Dir. "Jedem seine Meinung."


----------



## Hanns Peter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur "Fördermitglied" - als einzelner Angler hast Du da leider auch nichts zu sagen, wie beim VDSF auch..
> Weder Antrags- noch Stimmrecht..



Thomas, das stimmt so nicht.

Im NRW-LV (AGSB NRW) ist man "Vollmitglied. Also sowohl Antrags- wie auch Stimmrecht.

Bin selber drinne |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ich sprach vom DAV-Bundesverband, H-P, in einzelnen DAV-Landesverbänden geht das schon, ja..


----------



## ivo (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

So wie es jetzt aussieht wird sich der Brandenburger LV mit seinen Beitrittsbestrebungen durchsetzen. Dieser Verband, unter Führung seines Geschäftsführers drängt ungemein darauf.
Das heißt über kurz oder lang wird es den DAV nicht mehr geben.

Für die anderen Verbände des DAV gibt es jetzt meiner Meinung nur zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Man kann Brandenburg noch überzeugen und der DAV beendet die Verhandlungen. Dann bleibt der DAV mit seiner Linie bestehen.
oder
2. Einzelne LV des DAV müssen sich ernsthaft überlegen, ob sie weiter in einem Bundesverband organisiert sein wollen. 

Den eines sollten die Herren Verbandsfunktionäre bedenken, die Mitglieder wollen keine Angelgegner als Verband. Daraus ergibt sich, dass einige diese Mitglieder bei einer Übernahme den Verband/die Vereine verlassen werden. 


Ich für meinen Teil werde bei einer Übernahme austreten, sollte mein LV dem "neuen" Bundesverband beitreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Woher hat Du die Infos?


----------



## ivo (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Mann setze sich in die JHV des DAV und höre zu. Dazu lese man Veröffentlichungen von ... und denke sich seinen Teil dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Also nix jetzt konkretes neues?


----------



## ivo (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Ich setze nur die Bausteine zusammen die mir zur Verfügung stehen.
Man nehme das + die Rede des Herren zur JHV-DAV + das und noch einige interne Infos.
Bekannt ist, dass Brandenburg den Beitritt forciert und ein anderer LV diesen nach den Veröffentlichungen des VDSF ablehnt. Was der dritte maßgebende Verband macht weiß ich nicht. 

Dann komme ich zu dem Schluss, Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Nur muss und darf man diesen nicht hinterher springen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*



ivo schrieb:


> Bekannt ist, dass Brandenburg den Beitritt forciert



Bekannt ist gar nichts - und genau das ist das Problem!

Entschuldige ivo aber du reimst dir hier auch nur was zusammen - wie wir alle anderen auch.


----------



## ivo (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Höre dir deinen Geschäftsführer an. Er ist einer der drückt, meiner Meinung ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


----------



## Wolfsen40 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Leute,
haltet Eure Ruten zusammen und lasst den VDSF machen , was er will, aber ohne den DAV, weil wir im DAV keine aufdoktrinierte Vereinsmeierei brauchen, sondern jedem unsere Gewässer zur Verfügung stellen!!! Lasst den VDSF doch seins und meins , ist halt nur eun Kleingartenverein mit machthungrigen Funktionären, die froh sind , wenn Sie noch bis ans Wasser kommen.
Armes Deutschland


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....*

Drastisch ausgedrückt, aber leider wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen, wie man am praktischen Tun des VDSF-Bundesverbandes und der Zustimmung aller Landesverbände und Funktionäre ja sehen kann....


----------

